# Africa's Geography



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 1, 2020)

Africans doomed Africa.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> Africans doomed Africa.





Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



reminder that people evolve based on geography and environment so shit geography = shit people. Explains a lot. Africans never had to invent To survive in cold climate and to sustain agriculture, and never had large sprawling cities due to Africa being a jungle/savvanah.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 1, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> reminder that people evolve based on geography and environment so shit geography = shit people. Explains a lot. Africans never he to invent To survive in cold climate and to sustain agriculture, and never had large sprawling cities due to Africa being a jungle/savvanah.


If Africa was the only continent on the planet, we would've never reached space tbh.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Nov 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> If Africa was the only continent on the planet, we would've never reached space tbh.


If Europe was the only continent on the planet, we wouldn't even have reached America. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Nov 4, 2020)

Cope. Africans are iqmoggers similar to ricecels. It was the geography that doomed them


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Nov 4, 2020)

Learn how to get what you want out of life. Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Africans never had to invent


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 783405
> View attachment 783410
> View attachment 783416
> View attachment 783418
> ...


im talking about sub saharan africans retard, not north africans. Theyre different races.
Literally none of these photos were built and architectured by actual black people, instead being created by arab/med North Africans.


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> reminder that people evolve based on geography and environment so shit geography = shit people. Explains a lot. Africans never had to invent To survive in cold climate and to sustain agriculture, and never had large sprawling cities due to Africa being a jungle/savvanah.


Homo Erectus died because they were too lazy to survive. Think about that. Did their environment make them lazy?


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Nov 4, 2020)

Niger Chad


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> Homo Erectus died because they were too lazy to survive. Think about that. Did their environment make them lazy?


Homo erectus died due not being able to adapt to climate change in their environment


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

gigacope video

africa developed before europe


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> Homo Erectus died because they were too lazy to survive. Think about that. Did their environment make them lazy?


They were “lazy” due to evolving in a forgiving environment and being forced upon by climate change to live in a worse one with scarce resources, this sudden change in required effort made them unable to survive


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> They were “lazy” due to evolving in a forgiving environment and being forced upon by climate change to live in a worse one with scarce resources, this sudden change in required effort made them unable to survive


that's like a cope going under a cope, wrapping around into another cope.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> im talking about sub saharan africans retard, not north africans. Theyre different races.


Everyone of those pictures are except the top left are from sub saharan Africa

and jfl at saying "north Africans" are a a different race, many north Africans carry substantial indigenous African ancestry, practice culture/traditions that developed in Africa and speak languages that came into existence in Africa


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Everyone of those pictures are except the top left are from sub saharan Africa
> 
> and jfl at saying "north Africans" are a a different race, many north Africans carry substantial indigenous African ancestry, practice culture/traditions that developed in Africa and speak languages that came into existence in Africa


How haven't you been banned yet for being faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> that's like a cope going under a cope, wrapping around into another cope.


Ur the one who’s coping, a species wouldn’t ever exist if it was “lazy” to survive, they won’t even have to go extinct

Homo Erectus lived in a warm environment and never had to go out of their way for cover or resources, first glacial period began and they weren’t used to change in live able areas and scarce resources. They couldn’t adapt to extra stress. As such, they died.


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Everyone of those pictures are except the top left are from sub saharan Africa
> 
> and jfl at saying "north Africans" are a a different race, many north Africans carry substantial indigenous African ancestry, practice culture/traditions that developed in Africa and speak languages that came into existence in Africa


true


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Everyone of those pictures are except the top left are from sub saharan Africa
> 
> and jfl at saying "north Africans" are a a different race, many north Africans carry substantial indigenous African ancestry, practice culture/traditions that developed in Africa and speak languages that came into existence in Africa


Egyptians were literally more white than black during the periods where they actually built shit

name me the pics of other places u included and I’ll explain each one


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> How haven't you been banned yet for being faggot


Keep barking for him


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> How haven't you been banned yet for being faggot


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Egyptians were literally more white than black during the periods where they actually built shit


_The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans*_
- Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari


_A comparison with *neighbouring Nile Valley skeletal samples *suggests that the *high status cemetery* represents an endogamous ruling or elite segment of the local population at *Naqada*, which is more closely related to populations in *northern Nubia* than to neighbouring populations in *southern Egypt*._
- Concordance of cranial and dental morphological traits and evidence for endogamy in ancient Egypt


_Early *southern predynastic Egyptian crania* show* tropical African affinities,* displaying craniometric trends that differ notably from the coastal northern African pattern. The various craniofacial patterns discernible in northern Africa are attributable to the agents of microevolution and migration.

The predynastic remains from the* south (Badari, early Nagada) *have been noted to be* broadly Negroid *by several previous workers. Casual inspection of these remains from a morphological perspective confirms this.

The *upper Nile Valley *series show *close affinities* to one another and to* tropical African series.* Thus variation is also present in the Egyptian Nile Valley, as the northern pattern trend is distinguishable from the southern one. The* Badari and Nagada I cranial patterns emerge as tropical African variants (with Kerma).* Badari remains show little affinity to the mass of Maghreban crania_
- Studies of Ancient Crania From Northern Africa


_"The nature of the *body plan* was also investigated by comparing the intermembral, brachial, and crural indices for these samples with values obtained from the literature. No significant differences were found in either index through time for either sex. The raw values in Table 6 suggest that *Egyptians* had the *“super-Negroid” body plan* described by Robins (1983). *The values for the brachial and crural indices show that the distal segments of each limb are longer relative to the proximal segments than in many “African” population*s (data from Aiello and Dean, 1990). This pattern is supported by Figure 7 (a plot of population mean femoral and tibial lengths; data from Ruff, 1994), which indicates that the *Egyptians generally have tropical body plans"*_
- Variation in Ancient Egyptian Stature and Body Proportions


_"*Badarian *occupies a position closest to the *Teita, Gaboon, Nubian,* and *Nagada *series by centroid values and territorial maps. The *Nagada *and the *Kerma(nubian) *series are so similar that they are* barely distinguishable* in the territorial maps; they subsume the first dynasty series in Abydos… The* Badarian crania *have a *modal metric phenotype* that is clearly “*southern*”; most classify into the* Kerma (Nubian), Gaboon, and Kenyan groups*…* No Badarian cranium in any analysis classified into the European series"*_
- Keita 1990


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> How haven't you been banned yet for being faggot


You’re a permarotting SFcel lmfao Kys


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> name me the pics of other places u included and I’ll explain each one


jfl, you don't know the places, so why should i care about ur explanation? its clear you're gonna grasp on to any indictaion they had contact with non Africans and explain away their achievements anyway
Axum, Gondar, Nubia, Swahili sultanate, ashanti state, hausa state, timbuktu


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> _The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans*_
> - Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari
> 
> 
> ...


Ur right but badarians weren’t really a dominant group in Egypt, they were literally only building wooden stumps at most
Their culture was extremely primitive
Most of Egyptian upper class and architectural planners was north Egyptian and had Greek influences.


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Keep barking for me


wasnt even talking to you nigger go cry


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl, you don't know the places, so why should i care about ur explanation? its clear you're gonna grasp on to any indictaion they had contact with non Africans and explain away their achievements anyway
> Axum, Gondar, Nubia, Swahili sultanate, ashanti state, hausa state, timbuktu


face it, your history is so ambigous because no one was smart enough to write it down.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> wasnt even talking to you nigger go cry


Doesn’t matter ur a little no name bitch who can’t respond to an argument


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl, you don't know the places, so why should i care about ur explanation? its clear you're gonna grasp on to any indictaion they had contact with non Africans and explain away their achievements anyway
> Axum, Gondar, Nubia, Swahili sultanate, ashanti state, hausa state, timbuktu


I know different African cultures I don’t know every fucking building built in Africa though


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Doesn’t matter ur a little no name bitch who can’t respond to an argument


I don't wanna argue with you. The whole argument is dumb semantic chicken or the egg nonsense that I dont give a fuck about. All I know is your race is dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> face it, your history is so ambigous because no one was smart enough to write it down.


That’s true tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Axum, Gondar, Nubia, Swahili sultanate, ashanti state, hausa state, timbuktu


lmao most of these were Unstable tribal confederacies


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Ur right but badarians weren’t really a dominant group in Egypt, they were literally only building wooden stumps at most
> Their culture was extremely primitive


Just stop. Please, read a book about ancient Egyptian history, the Badarians were VERY important in the formation of Egypt


ItisOver said:


> Most of Egyptian upper class and architectural planners was north Egyptian and had Greek influences.


No, they weren't, lmao Ancient Egypt as a culture and a state was largely formed in the South and this is were most of there royalty came from
And Ancient Egypt was formed over 2000 years before Greece, jfl the Greeks came to Egypt to learn


_Ramesses III had the Y chromosome haplogroup *E1b1a*, an old African lineage_
- Ancient Egyptian genomes from northen Egypt


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> * Kerma (Nubian), Gaboon, and Kenyan groups*…* No Badarian cranium in any analysis classified into the European series"*





hairyballscel said:


> *reater affinity* to *indigenous Africans*


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Just stop. Please, read a book about ancient Egyptian history, the Badarians were VERY important in the formation of Egypt
> 
> No, they weren't, lmao Ancient Egypt as a culture and a state was largely formed in the South and this is were most of there royalty came from
> And Ancient Egypt was formed over 2000 years before Greece, jfl the Greeks came to Egypt to learn
> ...


egyptians were/are not black (negroid), theyre brown as most people of that area....are u another american afrocentrist?


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> lmao most of these were Unstable tribal confederacies


ur talking out ur ass
Nubia contained organised kingdoms dating back to 2500 years ago, they nearly destroyed Egypt and conquered them
The Persian prophet Mani regarded Axum as one of the four great powers of the world in his time, the others being Persia, Rome and China.
Timbuktu has literally produced over 700,000 manuscripts which includes writings of the heliocentric view of the solar system, astronomical events, algorithms, dangers of tobacco smoking, procedures to remove cataracts, algebra, geometry, and trigonometry


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ur talking out ur ass
> Nubia contained organised kingdoms dating back to 2500 years ago, they nearly destroyed Egypt and conquered them
> The Persian prophet Mani regarded Axum as one of the four great powers of the world in his time, the others being Persia, Rome and China.
> Timbuktu has literally produced over 700,000 manuscripts which includes writings of the heliocentric view of the solar system, astronomical events, algorithms, dangers of tobacco smoking, procedures to remove cataracts, algebra, geometry, and trigonometry


you should open a book sometime


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> your history is so ambigous because no one was smart enough to write it down.


ambigous? there are tens of thousands of books on African history, you closing your eyes to it doesn't mean it doesn't exist
muh no one wrote it down
Meroitic, Adinkra, Geez, Nsibidi, Lusona


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ur talking out ur ass
> Nubia contained organised kingdoms dating back to 2500 years ago, they nearly destroyed Egypt and conquered them
> The Persian prophet Mani regarded Axum as one of the four great powers of the world in his time, the others being Persia, Rome and China.
> Timbuktu has literally produced over 700,000 manuscripts which includes writings of the heliocentric view of the solar system, astronomical events, algorithms, dangers of tobacco smoking, procedures to remove cataracts, algebra, geometry, and trigonometry


only reason you have those reps is because everybody is jfl'ing @ ur IQ


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

fag112 said:


> you should open a book sometime





fag112 said:


> only reason you have those reps is because everybody is jfl'ing @ ur IQ


are u gonna keep talking shit or actually refute what i've said?


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ambigous? there are tens of thousands of books on African history, you closing your eyes to it doesn't mean it doesn't exist
> muh no one wrote it down
> Meroitic, Adinkra, Geez, Nsibidi, Lusona


What country do you live in shitskin


----------



## Pantherus (Nov 4, 2020)

how my bro @hairyballscel is fucking yall up rn


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

sensen said:


> What country do you live in shitskin


England, oh and great rebuttal btw


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> egyptians were/are not black (negroid), theyre brown as most people of that area....are u another american afrocentrist?


no they were not exclusively black, they were a mix of Africans and Middle Easterners/Levantines
They are not the same as the modern people in Egypt


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> no they were not exclusively black, they were a mix of Africans and Middle Easterners/Levantines
> They are not the same as the modern people in Egypt
> View attachment 783567


most of em are. 
are you telling me that black people of that region just moved to nigeria?


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> England, oh and great rebuttal btw


You're in the country of MY origin lul


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 4, 2020)

Damn brutal iq mogging itt by @hairyballscel


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 4, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> are you telling me that black people of that region just moved to nigeria?


no, the african side of the ancient egyptians would be closest to modern day horn of africans and other east africans, west african contribution would be small, the original population was absorbed by invaders/migrants, there are remnants of these people in the south of egypt


----------



## Nautica (Nov 4, 2020)

I need to go somewhere in Africa atleast once before I die. Somewhere spirtual


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>





Mogs me in being a kang


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> no, the african side of the ancient egyptians would be closest to modern day horn of africans and other east africans, west african contribution would be small, the original population was absorbed by invaders/migrants, there are remnants of these people in the south of egypt




I would describe most modern egeyptians as caucasians tbqh though there are black egeyptians the copts are caucasian today but originally were black its cause of invasions they became middle eastern.

That being said colonixation of north africa predates the neolethic


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That being said colonixation of north africa predates the neolethic


i wouldn't call it colonisation but yes, non africans have been in north africa for tens of thousands of years

i don't think to same extent as many authors doe


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> i wouldn't call it colonisation but yes, non africans have been in north africa for tens of thousands of years
> 
> i don't think to same extent as many authors doe




It would expain the ancient proto caucasian dna in somalis which is like 50 percent and this trait is very ancient like i think dated to the neolethic


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Nov 5, 2020)

jfl at race threads zzzzz


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Nov 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel brutal


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel Mogger.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> im talking about sub saharan africans retard, not north africans. Theyre different races.
> Literally none of these photos were built and architectured by actual black people, instead being created by arab/med North Africans.


some were created by malians and ethiopians. but not the particularly impressive ones


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Everyone of those pictures are except the top left are from sub saharan Africa
> 
> and jfl at saying "north Africans" are a a different race, many north Africans carry substantial indigenous African ancestry, practice culture/traditions that developed in Africa and speak languages that came into existence in Africa


if by africans you mean black people then no, meds arent black


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> @hairyballscel Mogger.


tbh


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> some were created by malians and ethiopians. but not the particularly impressive ones






















muh not impressive


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 5, 2020)

To think that blacks are inferior to whites is cope.
Africa was home to alot of great kingdoms and empires like Mali, Ethiopia etc.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 786109
> View attachment 786110
> View attachment 786111
> View attachment 786112
> ...


dn rd, everything great in Africa was build by caucasians like East Africans, Negroes didn't build anything except huts of mud and straw


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

whats your point? they literally just look like local standard castles or country homes in europe. any major city in spain has just as many fairly similar buildings of similar levels of impressiveness, so if this is the highpoint of your civilisation (even if just in terms of architecture) then thats pretty tragic. you know that though, because these threads posts and afrocentrism in general merely serves to console the fragile egos of probably the worlds least productive race (other than aborigines)


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## BigBoy (Nov 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel good shit bro, fucking eviscerated them


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 5, 2020)

We wuzzery only works if your group is currently successful, as people are more inclined to believe you.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if by africans you mean black people then no, meds arent black


When did i say Meds are Black? Either way, Meds carry some African dna btw

Get with the times, African =/= Black

Berbers, speak an Afro Asiatic language, a language family that developed and originated in Africa.

_North African populations are considered genetically closer to Eurasians than to sub-Saharans. However, they display a *considerably high mtDNA heterogeneity* among them, namely in the *frequencies of the U6, East African, and sub-Saharan haplogroups*. In this study, we describe and compare the female gene pools of two neighboring *Tunisian populations, Kesra (Berber) and Zriba (non-Berber),* which have contrasting historical backgrounds. Both populations presented lower diversity values than those observed for other North African populations, and they were the only populations not showing significant negative Fu's F(S) values. *Kesra *displayed a m*uch higher proportion of typical sub-Saharan haplotypes (49%, including 4.2% of M1 haplogroup) than Zriba (8%).* With respect to U6 sequences, frequencies were low (2% in Kesra and 8% in Zriba), and all *belonged to the subhaplogroup U6a*. An analysis of these data in the context of North Africa reveals that the emerging picture is complex, because Zriba would match the profile of a Berber Moroccan population, whereas Kesra, which shows twice the frequency of sub-Saharan lineages normally observed in northern coastal populations, would match a western Saharan population except for the low U6 frequency._


the most common paternal haplogroup among Berbers are E lineages which make up, up to 100 percent of Y-chromosomes among some Berbers. These lineages came into existence in prehistoric North/East Africa, 

_The distribution of *E-M81 chromosomes in Africa* closely matches the present area of distribution of Berber-speaking populations on the continent, suggesting a close haplogroup–ethnic group parallelism.

These people could have carried, among others, the E3b and J lineages, after which the *M81 mutation arose within North Africa* and expanded along with the Neolithic population into an environment containing few humans _


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ambigous? there are tens of thousands of books on African history, you closing your eyes to it doesn't mean it doesn't exist
> muh no one wrote it down
> Meroitic, Adinkra, Geez, Nsibidi, Lusona


The books:


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> whats your point? they literally just look like local standard castles or country homes in europe. any major city in spain has just as many fairly similar buildings of similar levels of impressiveness, so if this is the highpoint of your civilisation (even if just in terms of architecture) then thats pretty tragic.


Architecture isn't the only marker of civilisation, and the pics i posted aren't even a tenth of Africa


Jk257 said:


> the worlds least productive race


Ignore the fact that one of the world's oldest known archeoastronomical devices is found in Sudan, farming was invented by Africans and Middle Easterners, so was Pastoralism/ domestication of cattle, Africans were the first to organise fishing expeditions, Africans were the first to engage in mining 43,000 years ago. Africans pioneered basic arithmetic 25,000 years ago. The oldest iron working site in the world is in Congo, JFL at the Moors who were West Africans and Berbers heavily influenced Europes sciecne and architecture, the Ethiopic vocalised script influenced the scripts of Armenia and Georgia,

“Assistant Professor of Anthropology Peter Schmidt and Professor of Engineering Donald H. Avery have found as long as _2,000 years ago Africans living on the western shores of Lake Victoria had produced carbon steel in preheated forced draft furnaces, a method that was technologically *more sophisticated than any developed in Europe until the mid-nineteenth century.”    *_

A slave named Onesimus explained the inoculation procedure of smallpox to Cotton Mather during the 18th century; he reported to have gotten the knowledge from Africa

Chemical analysis of the bones of *ancient Sudanese* Nubians who lived nearly 2000 years ago shows they were ingesting the *antibiotic* tetracycline on a regular basis, 

The Persian prophet Mani regarded Axum as one of the four great powers of the world in his time, the others being Persia, Rome and China.

Timbuktu has literally produced over 700,000 manuscripts which includes writings of the heliocentric view of the solar system, astronomical events, algorithms, dangers of tobacco smoking, procedures to remove cataracts, algebra, geometry, and trigonometry 

This is just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> When did i say Meds are Black? Either way, Meds carry some African dna btw
> 
> Get with the times, African =/= Black
> 
> ...




no one cares about "africans", were talking about negroes


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> dn rd, everything great in Africa was build by caucasians like East Africans, Negroes didn't build anything except huts of mud and straw
> View attachment 786144


*A visitor in 1331 AD considered the Tanzanian city* Kilwa to be of world class. He wrote that it was the “_principal city on the coast the greater part of whose inhabitants are Zanj of very black complexion._” Later on he says that: “_*Kilwa is one of the most beautiful and well-constructed cities in the world. The whole of it is elegantly built.*_*”*


In 1691, the Portuguese Lourenco Pinto observed: _“Great Benin, where the king resides, is larger than *Lisbon*; all the streets run straight and as far as the eye can see. The houses are *large*, especially that of the king, which is *richly decorated and has fine column*s. The city is *wealthy *and *industrious*. It is so *well governed* that* theft is unknown *and the people live in such *security *that they have *no doors to their houses.”*_


Nicolaus of Damascus mentioned that Kush_: “They cultivate *piety* and *righteousness*. Their houses have no doors, and although there are many items left lying in the streets, *no** one ever steals them*"_ 

Ibn Haukal, writing in 951 AD, informs us that the King of Ghana was “*the richest king on the face of the earth*"


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Architecture isn't the only marker of civilisation, and the pics i posted aren't even a tenth of Africa
> 
> Ignore the fact that one of the world's oldest known archeoastronomical devices is found in Sudan, farming was invented by Africans and Middle Easterners, so was Pastoralism/ domestication of cattle, Africans were the first to organise fishing expeditions, Africans were the first to engage in mining 43,000 years ago. Africans pioneered basic arithmetic 25,000 years ago. The oldest iron working site in the world is in Congo, JFL at the Moors who were West Africans and Berbers heavily influenced Europes sciecne and architecture, the Ethiopic vocalised script influenced the scripts of Armenia and Georgia,
> 
> ...


theyre literally the examples you used to try to prove ss africans have made a meaningful contribution to society. theyve produced nothing on a par with the advanced civilisations of Asia and Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> *A visitor in 1331 AD considered the Tanzanian city* Kilwa to be of world class. He wrote that it was the “_principal city on the coast the greater part of whose inhabitants are Zanj of very black complexion._” Later on he says that: “_*Kilwa is one of the most beautiful and well-constructed cities in the world. The whole of it is elegantly built.*_*”*
> 
> 
> In 1691, the Portuguese Lourenco Pinto observed: _“Great Benin, where the king resides, is larger than *Lisbon*; all the streets run straight and as far as the eye can see. The houses are *large*, especially that of the king, which is *richly decorated and has fine column*s. The city is *wealthy *and *industrious*. It is so *well governed* that* theft is unknown *and the people live in such *security *that they have *no doors to their houses.”*_
> ...


this is tragic. i wont comment anymore because you, I and everyone else on this site knows that SS African society is essentially redundant, but the fact youre using 4 anecdotal accounts, 2 of which are verifiably inaccurate, one of which is anonymous and one which literally mentions that these "advanced people" didnt even have doors, really sums up the absolute dearth of any really commendable productivity coming out of Africa


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> no one cares about "africans", were talking about negroes


thats simply bullshit jfl, historians, anthropologists and geneticists have moved past your 19th century world view of "muh negroes" for one that takes in to account the extreme genetic diversity and substructure in Africa, humans don't live in seperate boxes as you think they do.


Which Africans are negros?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> thats simply bullshit jfl, historians, anthropologists and geneticists have moved past your 19th century world view of "muh negroes" for one that takes in to account the extreme genetic diversity and substructure in Africa, humans don't live in seperate boxes as you think they do.
> 
> 
> Which Africans are negros?


the black ones. the ones whove produced fuck all.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> thats simply bullshit jfl, historians, anthropologists and geneticists have moved past your 19th century world view of "muh negroes" for one that takes in to account the extreme genetic diversity and substructure in Africa, humans don't live in seperate boxes as you think they do.
> 
> 
> Which Africans are negros?


diversity between negroes doesnt mean that negroes dont exist. just makes it all the more remarkable that such a broad and diverse group or groups of people have made no real contribution to world civilisation


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel aka CEO of WE WUZ KANGZ


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> the fact youre using 4 anecdotal accounts, 2 of which are verifiably inaccurate, one of which is anonymous


cope harder, none of them are innacurate, none of them are anonymous, i used anecdotes in response to someone else using an anecdote


Jk257 said:


> this is tragic. i wont comment anymore because you, I and everyone else on this site knows that SS African society is essentially redundant


clearly you can't debunk a single thing i've said, jfl


Jk257 said:


> these "advanced people" didnt even have doors, really sums up the absolute dearth of any really commendable productivity coming out of Africa


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> the black ones. the ones whove produced fuck all.


why aren't north africans negroes?
there are "black ones" in north africa


----------



## Nautica (Nov 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> The books:


This is actually probably true. I don't think Nordics are 100% human. Tall white aliens look EXACTLY like them, same anglo saxon features, blonde hair and blue eyes. Other white ethnicities were most likely a crossbreeding between nordics and Neanderthals. Tall whites were supposedly the race Hitler had or was trying to have contact with and were trying to reach them at antarctica and the inner earth.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2020)

Nautica said:


> This is actually probably true. I don't think Nordics are 100% human. Tall white aliens look EXACTLY like them, same anglo saxon features, blonde hair and blue eyes. Other white ethnicities were most likely a crossbreeding between nordics and Neanderthals. Tall whites were supposedly the race Hitler had or was trying to have contact with and were trying to reach them at antarctica and the inner earth.


Tall white aliens? JFL. Also Neanderthal DNA is only a positive thing, they were smarter and stronger than modern humans.


----------



## no_coat_no_soap (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope harder, none of them are innacurate, none of them are anonymous, i used anecdotes in response to someone else using an anecdote
> 
> clearly you can't debunk a single thing i've said, jfl



most ppl here don't care about african history. so they're going to be talking out of their ass. no point in arguing


----------



## Nautica (Nov 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Tall white aliens? JFL. Also Neanderthal DNA is only a positive thing, they were smarter and stronger than modern humans.


Yes. They are interdimensional beings. Hitler was trying to meet them personally. The Nazis took trips to Antarctica and tried finding the inner earth to meet them. Hitler turned to satanism because of his shit childhood and found a cult. Also, I never said neanderthal DNA was a positive or negative thing.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> the ancient proto caucasian dna


idk what ur reffering to?


reptiles said:


> which is like 50 percent and this trait is very ancient like i think dated to the neolethic


do you mean natufian/north african/levantine related ancestry?

idk where ur gettin proto caucasian from but its North east african imo


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2020)

Nautica said:


> Yes. They are interdimensional beings. Hitler was trying to meet them personally. The Nazis took trips to Antarctica and tried finding the inner earth to meet them. Hitler turned to satanism because of his shit childhood and found a cult. Also, I never said neanderthal was a positive or negative thing.


Yeah, no they did not. Stop believing everything you read from a comic book. Like can you use some common sense for a second? Your theories sound ridiculous.


----------



## Nautica (Nov 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, no they did not. Stop believing everything you read from a comic book. Like can you use some common sense for a second? Your theories sound ridiculous.


JFL at thinking you know anything about history. You, like everyone else is also brainwashed by lies and propaganda. Take the alien pill or GTFO.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Africa was build by caucasians like East Africans


Keep on spewing SF bullshit, if your gonna make claims like this back it up with evidence


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel damn high IQ bro gonna read all of what you said later


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> reminder that people evolve based on geography and environment so shit geography = shit people. Explains a lot. Africans never had to invent To survive in cold climate and to sustain agriculture, and never had large sprawling cities due to Africa being a jungle/savvanah.


So your theory implies colder climates = more technological advancement?


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Proex said:


> @hairyballscel damn high IQ bro gonna read all of what you said later


thanks, if you have a question don't be afraid to ask


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

no_coat_no_soap said:


> most ppl here don't care about african history. so they're going to be talking out of their ass. no point in arguing


ehh its a bit entertaining and im bored asf tbh so yhh jfl
hopefully 1 or 2 ppl learn something


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Nov 5, 2020)

Horn of Africa is just as old as Egypt if not older. Ethiopia, Somalia, Djibouti. Doubt they're "negroid" though. They have some crazy kingdoms and history.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2020)

Nautica said:


> JFL at thinking you know anything about history. You, like everyone else is also brainwashed by lies and propaganda. Take the alien pill or GTFO.


It's everyone else but you. Has it ever crossed your mind, that maybe you're just crazy, and everyone else doesn't buy those fairytales for a reason?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Tall white aliens? JFL. Also Neanderthal DNA is only a positive thing, they were smarter and stronger than modern humans.


neanderthals were not smarter, they had a bigger occipital cortex so with it they has better sight, can see better in the dark, and can recognize colors much more, but their frontal cortex was smaller, so they were bad in decision making, patterns and motivation, thats what led to their demise


----------



## Nautica (Nov 5, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> It's everyone else but you. Has it ever crossed your mind, that maybe you're just crazy, and everyone else doesn't buy those fairytales for a reason?


Nonsense. There's multiple believers, evidence, and discussions about hitlers satanist past and the nazis going to Antarctica/researching the hollow earth and trying to contact interdimensional beings. The reason you dont believe in my theory is because you've been brainwashed by the world to believe that aliens and interdimensional beings dont exist and you've been brainwashed into believing whats normal and what isnt, but your entire life is actually a lie.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah theres black people in London too. whats your point


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> neanderthals were not smarter, they had a bigger occipital cortex so with it they has better sight, can see better in the dark, and can recognize colors much more, but their frontal cortex was smaller, so they were bad in decision making, patterns and motivation, thats what led to their demise


Neanderthals had estimated avg IQ of 120. They were just fewer than homo sapiens.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> So your theory implies colder climates = more technological advancement?


Not necessarily. Most people in very cold climates were actually quite primitive, such as central Asians and Scandinavians, as they had to forage to survive and didn’t have time to create agriculture. Temperate climates = more technological advantage. Food and resources aren’t very readily available but it’s possible to sustain agriculture. Look at China and Roman Empire.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Yeah theres black people in London too. whats your point


jfl you still haven't adressed this, it proves there are North African populations with indigenous African ancestry

_North African populations are considered genetically closer to Eurasians than to sub-Saharans. However, they display a *considerably high mtDNA heterogeneity* among them, namely in the *frequencies of the U6, East African, and sub-Saharan haplogroups*. In this study, we describe and compare the female gene pools of two neighboring *Tunisian populations, Kesra (Berber) and Zriba (non-Berber),* which have contrasting historical backgrounds. Both populations presented lower diversity values than those observed for other North African populations, and they were the only populations not showing significant negative Fu's F(S) values. *Kesra *displayed a m*uch higher proportion of typical sub-Saharan haplotypes (49%, including 4.2% of M1 haplogroup) than Zriba (8%).* With respect to U6 sequences, frequencies were low (2% in Kesra and 8% in Zriba), and all *belonged to the subhaplogroup U6a*. An analysis of these data in the context of North Africa reveals that the emerging picture is complex, because Zriba would match the profile of a Berber Moroccan population, whereas Kesra, which shows twice the frequency of sub-Saharan lineages normally observed in northern coastal populations, would match a western Saharan population except for the low U6 frequency._


the most common paternal haplogroup among Berbers are E lineages which make up, up to 100 percent of Y-chromosomes among some Berbers. These lineages came into existence in prehistoric North/East Africa,

_The distribution of *E-M81 chromosomes in Africa* closely matches the present area of distribution of Berber-speaking populations on the continent, suggesting a close haplogroup–ethnic group parallelism.

These people could have carried, among others, the E3b and J lineages, after which the *M81 mutation arose within North Africa* and expanded along with the Neolithic population into an environment containing few humans_


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Doubt they're "negroid" though.


Negroid = Outdated term with no scientific basis

Horn of Africans are largely indigenous to Africa in terms of culture, traditions and genetics


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl you still haven't adressed this, it proves there are North African populations with indigenous African ancestry
> 
> _North African populations are considered genetically closer to Eurasians than to sub-Saharans. However, they display a *considerably high mtDNA heterogeneity* among them, namely in the *frequencies of the U6, East African, and sub-Saharan haplogroups*. In this study, we describe and compare the female gene pools of two neighboring *Tunisian populations, Kesra (Berber) and Zriba (non-Berber),* which have contrasting historical backgrounds. Both populations presented lower diversity values than those observed for other North African populations, and they were the only populations not showing significant negative Fu's F(S) values. *Kesra *displayed a m*uch higher proportion of typical sub-Saharan haplotypes (49%, including 4.2% of M1 haplogroup) than Zriba (8%).* With respect to U6 sequences, frequencies were low (2% in Kesra and 8% in Zriba), and all *belonged to the subhaplogroup U6a*. An analysis of these data in the context of North Africa reveals that the emerging picture is complex, because Zriba would match the profile of a Berber Moroccan population, whereas Kesra, which shows twice the frequency of sub-Saharan lineages normally observed in northern coastal populations, would match a western Saharan population except for the low U6 frequency._
> 
> ...


1) youre literally saying here that North Africans, the group youre so desperate to claim as negroes, are predominantly eurasian
2) youre claiming that some Berbers have african haplogroups, which im sure is true, but it has nothing to do with their overall dna/genetic makeup, you not knowing that demonstrates the fact you have no idea what youre talking about and dont understand genetics, and typifies the brainlet pseudoanthropology of afrocentrism
3) nobody cares about berbers, the people dominated by literal arabs. the reason you want to claim that North Africans are negroes is because Egypt actually had a civilisation which made major contributions to the world, and you want to claim them as black. everybody heres knows that Moroccans arent negroes, including yourself, as youve shown with your studies, and moroccans resent black africans just as much as anyone else, Ive lived there, but that doesnt really matter. what you actually want to do is to draw a strong genetic link between ancient Egyptians and Subsaharan Africa, to claim them as black Africans in order to save some face for the totally unproductive people below the sahara. well here it is, they were even less black than the visibly non black egyptians of today










Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptiansâ€™ ancestry - Nature


Genetic analysis reveals a close relationship with Middle Easterners, not central Africans.




www.nature.com






p.s.


"Im a fragile African and I have no idea what Im talking about"


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Negroid = Outdated term with no scientific basis
> 
> Horn of Africans are largely indigenous to Africa in terms of culture, traditions and genetics


ah yeah everyones really jealous of somalia. thats the best you can do  if youre staking your claim to meaningful civilisational contributions on somalia it really is time to rope


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 5, 2020)

there are individual europeans and asians who have made more of a contribution to world civilisation than the entirety of subsaharan African throughout history


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 5, 2020)

i agree
somalia invented everything


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> 1) youre literally saying here that North Africans, the group youre so desperate to claim as negroes, are predominantly eurasian


1)Being genetically closer to a particular group doesn't mean you belong to that group, genetically, I am probably closer to Sardinians than I am Pygmies, does that make me Caucasian? No.
Not once did i say North Africans are negroes, I never even said they are mostly African, i posted that study to prove that North Africa and SSA are intertwined and not seperate places with no historical contact.


Jk257 said:


> 2) youre claiming that some Berbers have african haplogroups, which im sure is true, but it has nothing to do with their overall dna/genetic makeup, you not knowing that demonstrates the fact you have no idea what youre talking about and dont understand genetics, and typifies the brainlet pseudoanthropology of afrocentrism


Again, your putting words in my mouth, quote where i said North Africans are negroes


Jk257 said:


> Egypt actually had a civilisation which made major contributions to the world, and you want to claim them as black. everybody heres knows that Moroccans arent negroes, including yourself, as youve shown with your studies, and moroccans resent black africans just as much as anyone else, Ive lived there, but that doesnt really matter. what you actually want to do is to draw a strong genetic link between ancient Egyptians and Subsaharan Africa, to claim them as black Africans in order to save some face for the totally unproductive people below the sahara. well here it is, they were even less black than the visibly non black egyptians of today


I have never denied the existence of Middle Eastern/Levantine ancestry in Ancient Egypt btw.... but

The study you're citing used late period Egyptians from the north, a region which saw a substantial influx of middle eastern people, not representative of the actual Egyptians, its a fact that Ancient Egyptian culture primarily started in southern Egypt

And the "sub saharan DNA" in that study is Yoruba Nigerian ancestry, the study used one West African tribe which isn't representative of a whole fucking continent

Also, nearly every haplogroup in the study was on the maternal side _"Sex-biased sampling (mtDNA) cannot recover population demography of the whole country"_

That shit study doesn't take into account Egyptian history in the slightest: _The authors do not consider explanations based on historical narrative, although they present historical information. NE(Near Eastern/Middle Eastern) input in Ancient Egypt could also be explained by *old mercantile relationships with Lower Egypt (e.g. Maadi-Buto complex ~4,000 BC)*, *Egyptianized Asiatic rulers and migrants (e.g. Hyksos ~1,650 BC), NE prisoners of war* (e.g. from *Thutmose III’s* military campaign in NE ~ 1,490 BC), from *diplomatic marriages* (e.g. Amenhotep III and Mitanni princess, Gilukhipa ~ 1,380 BC), etc._ 

Now, if you want to get into DNA of Ancient Egyptians who were actually representative of the people, here's something:







_We resolve a longstanding question regarding the kinship of *two high-status Egyptians* from the *12th Dynasty*, Nakht-Ankh and Khnum-Nakht.... Analysis of single nucleotide polymorphisms showed that both Nakht-Ankh and Khnum-Nakht belonged to mitochondrial haplotype *M1a1*
The SNP identities were consistent with *mtDNA haplogroup M1a1* with 88.05–91.27% degree of confidence, thus* confirming the African origins of the two individuals *_

-The kinship of two 12th Dynasty mummies revealed by ancient DNA sequencing 



_The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans*_
- Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari


_A comparison with *neighbouring Nile Valley skeletal samples *suggests that the *high status cemetery* represents an endogamous ruling or elite segment of the local population at *Naqada*, which is more closely related to populations in *northern Nubia* than to neighbouring populations in *southern Egypt*._
- Concordance of cranial and dental morphological traits and evidence for endogamy in ancient Egypt


_Early *southern predynastic Egyptian crania* show* tropical African affinities,* displaying craniometric trends that differ notably from the coastal northern African pattern. The various craniofacial patterns discernible in northern Africa are attributable to the agents of microevolution and migration.

The predynastic remains from the* south (Badari, early Nagada) *have been noted to be* broadly Negroid *by several previous workers. Casual inspection of these remains from a morphological perspective confirms this.

The *upper Nile Valley *series show *close affinities* to one another and to* tropical African series.* Thus variation is also present in the Egyptian Nile Valley, as the northern pattern trend is distinguishable from the southern one. The* Badari and Nagada I cranial patterns emerge as tropical African variants (with Kerma).* Badari remains show little affinity to the mass of Maghreban crania_
- Studies of Ancient Crania From Northern Africa


_"The nature of the *body plan* was also investigated by comparing the intermembral, brachial, and crural indices for these samples with values obtained from the literature. No significant differences were found in either index through time for either sex. The raw values in Table 6 suggest that *Egyptians* had the *“super-Negroid” body plan* described by Robins (1983). *The values for the brachial and crural indices show that the distal segments of each limb are longer relative to the proximal segments than in many “African” population*s (data from Aiello and Dean, 1990). This pattern is supported by Figure 7 (a plot of population mean femoral and tibial lengths; data from Ruff, 1994), which indicates that the *Egyptians generally have tropical body plans"*_
- Variation in Ancient Egyptian Stature and Body Proportions


_"*Badarian *occupies a position closest to the *Teita, Gaboon, Nubian,* and *Nagada *series by centroid values and territorial maps. The *Nagada *and the *Kerma(nubian) *series are so similar that they are* barely distinguishable* in the territorial maps; they subsume the first dynasty series in Abydos… The* Badarian crania *have a *modal metric phenotype* that is clearly “*southern*”; most classify into the* Kerma (Nubian), Gaboon, and Kenyan groups*…* No Badarian cranium in any analysis classified into the European series"*_
- Keita 1990


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> ah yeah everyones really jealous of somalia. thats the best you can do  if youre staking your claim to meaningful civilisational contributions on somalia it really is time to rope


are u retarded? i haven't made a single mention about somalias achievements or whatever


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 5, 2020)

Ah yes. Simplify the fate of an entire continent with diverse and complex history, more genetic diversity than anywhere else, and extremely varied climates and geography down to “they had bad geography so they couldnt do well” jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10488 (Nov 5, 2020)

Good thread, also looks like africans are low T, because they had no conflicts, conflicts and war leads to advancement, look how theres zero wars in africa, while the middle east, asia, europe are fighiting 24/7 conquering and losing lands.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 5, 2020)

USAisThirdWorld said:


> Good thread, also looks like africans are low T, because they had no conflicts, conflicts and war leads to advancement, look how theres zero wars in africa, while the middle east, asia, europe are fighiting 24/7 conquering and losing lands.


Most africans have higher testosterone than any europeans or eurasian or american populations. Africa is also constantly caught up in countless wars at just about any time, and they still to this day have wars all across the continent. They have more physical conflict and wars than just about anywhere else in the modern world, and they have had wars forever, just like the rest of human populations


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Africa is also constantly caught up in countless wars at just about any time, and they still to this day have wars all across the continent.


jfl i think he was being sarcastic


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel essays me ngl


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> @hairyballscel essays me ngl


SFces got me like this tbh


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> SFces got me like this tbh


did you research all this yourself or do you get ideas from somewhere else?


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> did you research all this yourself or do you get ideas from somewhere else?


yhh i researched pretty much all of it myself, all of these ideas are from books, videos, papers etc...

there are some decent blogs/forums aswell that help


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> reminder that people evolve based on geography and environment so shit geography = shit people. Explains a lot. Africans never had to invent To survive in cold climate and to sustain agriculture, and never had large sprawling cities due to Africa being a jungle/savvanah.


Copeee. Trying to attribute intelligence to climate is just insane. In Africa it was just as hard to survive, as it was for proto-Europeans.


----------



## goat2x (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Architecture isn't the only marker of civilisation, and the pics i posted aren't even a tenth of Africa
> 
> Ignore the fact that one of the world's oldest known archeoastronomical devices is found in Sudan, farming was invented by Africans and Middle Easterners, so was Pastoralism/ domestication of cattle, Africans were the first to organise fishing expeditions, Africans were the first to engage in mining 43,000 years ago. Africans pioneered basic arithmetic 25,000 years ago. The oldest iron working site in the world is in Congo, JFL at the Moors who were West Africans and Berbers heavily influenced Europes sciecne and architecture, the Ethiopic vocalised script influenced the scripts of Armenia and Georgia,
> 
> ...





Good_Little_Goy said:


> did you research all this yourself or do you get ideas from somewhere else?


wewazkangzcope.com


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Copeee. Trying to attribute intelligence to climate is just insane. In Africa it was just as hard to survive, as it was for proto-Europeans.


I’m attributing it to enviroment + climate
never said it wasnt hard to survive, in fact I agree
Africans weren’t able to sustain agricultural communities and very large cities due to their jungle environment, also never had to develop tools of transportation such as carriages due to absence of rideable animals and forests


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Copeee. Trying to attribute intelligence to climate is just insane. In Africa it was just as hard to survive, as it was for proto-Europeans.


I said never had to invent to survive in *cold climate.* Surviving in a hot climate is hard but it doesn’t need as much invention As surviving in a cold one


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> wewazkangzcope.com


white fragility tbh  !!!


----------



## goat2x (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> white fragility tbh  !!!


you are mine


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> im talking about sub saharan africans retard, not north africans. Theyre different races.
> Literally none of these photos were built and architectured by actual black people, instead being created by arab/med North Africans.


Coppeee, mansa musa was a west african. He led the construction of Timbuktu. Built buy blacks. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Africans weren’t able to sustain agricultural communities and very large cities due to their jungle environment


lmao what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

That was literally in 14th century, by that time entirety of Europe was full of cities
construction of one city doesn’t prove shit. Funny thing is, empire of Mali never reached even Celtic level of agricultural development.


Jamal2222 said:


> Coppeee, mansa musa was a west african. He led the construction of Timbuktu. Built buy blacks. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> lmao what the fuck are you talking about?


Fucking retard I’m explaining why Central Africa didn’t have a large number cities Compared to Europe, only places in Africa that had cities were coasts and deserts


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> That was literally in 14th century, by that time entirety of Europe was full of cities
> construction of one city doesn’t prove shit. Funny thing is, empire of Mali never reached even Celtic level of agricultural development.


In 1691, the Portuguese Lourenco Pinto observed: _“Great Benin, where the king resides, is larger than *Lisbon  *; all the streets run straight and as far as the eye can see. The houses are *large*, especially that of the king, which is *richly decorated and has fine column*s. The city is *wealthy *and *industrious*. It is so *well governed* that* theft is unknown *and the people live in such *security *that they have *no doors to their houses.”*_


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> I said never had to invent to survive in *cold climate.* Surviving in a hot climate is hard but it doesn’t need as much invention As surviving in a cold one


Your argument is false. The climate and georgraphy of Europe is easier to survive than of Africa. Here are three reasons:
1. There are way more predators in Africa, this posed a threat to Homo Sapien.
2. Africa’s climate is less consistent with random droughts and earthquakes. Wayy more than Europe. So many different types of subclimates in africa. (Desert,tropic,high altitude,swamp)
3. Why do you think some Homo Sapiens left Africa to the different continents 100,000years ago they left because the clinate was so extreme some couldn’t survive it.

You’re trying to claim colder climate=need for invention. This is false.
the African lanscape requires double the practical intelligence to survive in, than in Europe. Africans had to invent a multitude of ways to survive and reproduce successfully.
Europeans were lucky to become the superpower of the world. They stole their gunpowder knowledge from China. If you look at history they basically took all their “accomplishments” like writing on paper from China. Europeans were extremely blessed to have to optimal climate that required barely any intervention to survive. It was like tutorial mode for early Europeans


----------



## goat2x (Nov 5, 2020)

Dyorotic after bathing in dhtgel




@Good_Little_Goy


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Your argument is false. The climate and georgraphy of Europe is easier to survive than of Africa. Here are three reasons:
> 1. There are way more predators in Africa, this posed a threat to Homo Sapien.
> 2. Africa’s climate is less consistent with random droughts and earthquakes. Wayy more than Europe. So many different types of subclimates in africa. (Desert,tropic,high altitude,swamp)
> 3. Why do you think some Homo Sapiens left Africa to the different continents 100,000years ago they left because the clinate was so extreme some couldn’t survive it.
> ...


These guys think Africa is a paradise or some shit, with food just falling from trees into our laps lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> In 1691, the Portuguese Lourenco Pinto observed: _“Great Benin, where the king resides, is larger than *Lisbon *; all the streets run straight and as far as the eye can see. The houses are *large*, especially that of the king, which is *richly decorated and has fine column*s. The city is *wealthy *and *industrious*. It is so *well governed* that* theft is unknown *and the people live in such *security *that they have *no doors to their houses.”*_


How does a city that got unusually rich due to trade with Europeans prove absolutely anything lol? That was in 17th century too, it was a comparatively little city before its trade with Europeans. I’m not even mentioning The fact that British were able to steam roll and conquer the city easily cuz the walls were literally built out of fucking mud


Jamal2222 said:


> Your argument is false. The climate and georgraphy of Europe is easier to survive than of Africa. Here are three reasons:
> 1. There are way more predators in Africa, this posed a threat to Homo Sapien.
> 2. Africa’s climate is less consistent with random droughts and earthquakes. Wayy more than Europe. So many different types of subclimates in africa. (Desert,tropic,high altitude,swamp)
> 3. Why do you think some Homo Sapiens left Africa to the different continents 100,000years ago they left because the clinate was so extreme some couldn’t survive it.
> ...


Invention =/= practical intelligence. In fact blacks might actually have better developed intelligence in the way of instinct and primitive survivalist thinking. There was less potential to invent in Africa, though, due to unsustainabity of cities and agriculture until late Middle Ages when they started trading with Europe (how Mansa must made most of his wealth actually).


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> These guys think Africa is a paradise or some shit, with food just falling from trees into our laps lmao


----------



## goat2x (Nov 5, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> View attachment 786585


In another dimension where blakks run society


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Invention =/= practical intelligence. In fact blacks might actually have better developed intelligence in the way of instinct and primitive survivalist thinking. There was less potential to invent in Africa, though, due to unsustainabity of cities and agriculture until late Middle Ages when they started trading with Europe (how Mansa must made most of his wealth actually).


Musa was was sitting on weath haha, Europe didn’t make him wealthy are you crazy. Right under the empire of Mali were large gold reserves. And gold was more valuable back then. Mining gold made mansa musa wealthy.

Second, I think you fail to understand how recent this “society” is. Not long enough to cause a large genetic difference in humans. Also, there are many forms of intelligence. Most important forms of intelligence are (emotional, practical, creative) you need emotional intelligence to lead, practical intelligence to use logic successfully, and creative intelligence to develop innovation. Throughout this post I find zero there’s evidence of substinence that Africans are lacking of any of these forms of intelligence.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> How does a city that got unusually rich due to trade with Europeans prove absolutely anything lol?


im conviced you're retarded, you keep on talking shit.

Mansa Musa didn't make Mali rich, Mali was already extremely wealthy before he rose to power due to salt and gold production and the heavy tax on all goods that went through timbuktu

Can you prove mansu musa became rich through trading with Europeans? No you can't, he traded nearly exclusively with North Africans


ItisOver said:


> it was a comparatively little city before its trade with Europeans.


Bruh please stop


ItisOver said:


> I’m not even mentioning The fact that British were able to steam roll and conquer the city easily cuz the walls were literally built out of fucking mud


Again, more bullshit
It was the french that colonised Mali, not the British
And there were regions which put up a decent resistance to colonisers
The walls were often built out of mud due to a lack of other materials, yet they still prevailed


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 5, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Musa was was sitting on weath haha, Europe didn’t make him wealthy are you crazy. Right under the empire of Mali were large gold reserves. And gold was more valuable back then. Mining gold made mansa musa wealthy.


he's making shit up at this point jfl


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 5, 2020)

@ItisOver




From reading through your post again it’s like you’re suggesting some races are superior. The different races are hardly removed from each other. Not enough to even be classified as “races” for that matter. Literally every human on earth shares near identical DNA. I’m not going to waste time pointing out all the mistakes in this post.


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Nov 6, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Neanderthals had estimated avg IQ of 120. They were just fewer than homo sapiens.


wheres the study that says neanderthals have 120 IQ JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

This whole thread can be summed up to this: it's literally physically impossible that africa developed even anything because of their IQ. And as we know IQ is 80-90% genetically determined. There is literaly no point discussing some retarded % DNA in some groups to prove that Egypt wasn't built by caucasions, because any other group than them wouldn't have been able to. (Except asians but they didn't live in Egypt)


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> @ItisOver
> View attachment 786641
> 
> From reading through your post again it’s like you’re suggesting some races are superior. The different races are hardly removed from each other. Not enough to even be classified as “races” for that matter. Literally every human on earth shares near identical DNA. I’m not going to waste time pointing out all the mistakes in this post.


What? There is more difference between a European and African than between some literal different species of animals. What are you trying to say?


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> This whole thread can be summed up to this: it's literally physically impossible that africa developed even anything because of their IQ. And as we know IQ is 80-90% genetically determined. There is literaly no point discussing some retarded % DNA in some groups to prove that Egypt wasn't built by caucasions, because any other group than them wouldn't have been able to. (Except asians but they didn't live in Egypt)


what????


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Your argument is false. The climate and georgraphy of Europe is easier to survive than of Africa. Here are three reasons:
> 1. There are way more predators in Africa, this posed a threat to Homo Sapien.
> 2. Africa’s climate is less consistent with random droughts and earthquakes. Wayy more than Europe. So many different types of subclimates in africa. (Desert,tropic,high altitude,swamp)
> 3. Why do you think some Homo Sapiens left Africa to the different continents 100,000years ago they left because the clinate was so extreme some couldn’t survive it.
> ...


This is cope as well, because 95% of all inventions on the planet are from europeans, or from european descent. Also this ''gunpowder'' argument all the time, yeah gun powder was invented by the chinese but they never did anything with it. Europeans developed the guns for it (which is arguably a much much harder thing to do).

And yes Africa is easier to survive in then europe.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> what????


You don't understand? Im not surprised


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> You don't understand? Im not surprised


What the fuck are you even talking about. Have you not read the thread?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

this thread is cope tbh, Europe dominated Africa so useless discussions, Africa is a shithole and is being dominated by China now


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> 1)Being genetically closer to a particular group doesn't mean you belong to that group, genetically, I am probably closer to Sardinians than I am Pygmies, does that make me Caucasian? No.
> Not once did i say North Africans are negroes, I never even said they are mostly African, i posted that study to prove that North Africa and SSA are intertwined and not seperate places with no historical contact.
> 
> Again, your putting words in my mouth, quote where i said North Africans are negroes
> ...




I cant believe Im still conversing with somebody who bases their understanding of genetics on haplogroups... tutankhamun was R1b1a2, it doesnt make him a fucking anglo... 

extremely convenient that the 1 Egyptian group youre focussing on a) dont seem to have any autosomal DNA data at all and b) represents the most primitive stage of Egyptian culture, whereas the study I pointed to covers the new kingdom golden age...

If you're recognising that Egyptians arent black africans then I dont know why youre still arguing. the only african culture which stands on a par with other world renowned civilisations wasnt black... I dont need to claim that Egyptians were "European", because Europeans have actually contributed vast amounts to world civilisation themselves. black africans havent, which is why you fraud autistic posts like this one with misleading or irrelevant information.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> are u retarded? i haven't made a single mention about somalias achievements or whatever


yet youre desperate to claim the horn of africa... obviously the horn of africa is black. i would be curious to know where youre from though...


----------



## jewelsandtools (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> What? There is more difference between a European and African than between some literal different species of animals. What are you trying to say?



If a Euro and African can breed and create a healthy child when a dog and a cat can't then they are both the same species. Low grade SFcel troll


----------



## Selfahate (Nov 6, 2020)

Rodanasia was the best society in Africa


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> This is cope as well, because 95% of all inventions on the planet are from europeans, or from european descent. Also this ''gunpowder'' argument all the time, yeah gun powder was invented by the chinese but they never did anything with it. Europeans developed the guns for it (which is arguably a much much harder thing to do).
> 
> And yes Africa is easier to survive in then europe.


“Africa is easier to survive the Europe”.

no this is just wrong. Stop talking about things you don’t understand. The most fit humans live in Africa for a reason. I’d want to see you Europeans go to West Africa *without* sunscreen , and see how long you last. Its not even up for debate about which continent is tougher to survive in. Everyone here knows it’s Africa.
The Chinese pioneered the whole firearm industry.


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> “African is easier to survive the Europe”.
> 
> no this is just wrong. Stop talking about things you don’t understand.
> The Chinese pioneered the whole firearm industry.
> View attachment 787427


mentally ill if you think this -




is harder to survive than this -




JFL


----------



## Annihilator (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> “Africa is easier to survive the Europe”.
> 
> no this is just wrong. Stop talking about things you don’t understand. The most fit humans live in Africa for a reason. I’d want to see you Europeans go to West Africa *without* sunscreen , and see how long you last. Its not even up for debate about which continent is tougher to survive in. Everyone here knows it’s Africa.
> The Chinese pioneered the whole firearm industry.
> View attachment 787427


The only thing you need to survive in Africa is to dig a hole so you can have clean water, that's it.
No heating needed, fruits available everywhere.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

Over for your iq


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Over for your iq


Use your brain, the vast majority of subsaharan africans live in tropical zone, that's the same climate as SEA or South America.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> The only thing you need to survive in Africa is to dig a hole so you can have clean water, that's it.
> No heating needed, fruits available everywhere.


This is a troll I’m not entertaining your bullshit. As if human beings can survive on just one food source. If you actually think this you’re retarted.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> This is a troll I’m not entertaining your bullshit. As if human beings can survive on just one food source. If you actually think this you’re retarted.


Then tell me how it's difficult to survive in Africa. Is it difficult to survive in SEA? 
They all live in tropical zone, Africa is not just a fucking desert.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Then tell me how it's difficult to survive in Africa. Is it difficult to survive in SEA?
> They all live in tropical zone, Africa is not just a fucking desert.
> View attachment 787475
> View attachment 787479


that map you keep posting is inaccurate.



This is a much more accurate map.
Most of Africa is a dry grassland, the majority of Africa is not a tropical heaven.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

The African climate and landscape is so diverse that’s why the people are so diverse. In Europe it’s mainly uniform. Which is why they are only a handful of different cultures there compared to Africa. 
Surviving from predators, hot sun, droughts, lower oxygen level, etc. All make Africans the undisputed most adapted people.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> This whole thread can be summed up to this: it's literally physically impossible that africa developed even anything because of their IQ. And as we know IQ is 80-90% genetically determined. There is literaly no point discussing some retarded % DNA in some groups to prove that Egypt wasn't built by caucasions, because any other group than them wouldn't have been able to. (Except asians but they didn't live in Egypt)


Kinda ignorant. Europe only started taking over the world around the 1400s. And their low iq because of their resources.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

This is cope. All of us evolved from Africans.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> “Africa is easier to survive the Europe”.
> 
> no this is just wrong. Stop talking about things you don’t understand. The most fit humans live in Africa for a reason. I’d want to see you Europeans go to West Africa *without* sunscreen , and see how long you last. Its not even up for debate about which continent is tougher to survive in. Everyone here knows it’s Africa.
> The Chinese pioneered the whole firearm industry.
> View attachment 787427


And lets see Africans survive in Europe without Vitamin D lmao, they will die from no Vitamin


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> And lets see Africans survive in Europe without Vitamin D lmao, they will die from no Vitamin


 Vitamin D is easily obtained from diet you retard. Can you get melanin from diet? no you’ll get burnt.
The topic I’m speaking about is the *climate. You’re talking about something diet controlled.*


----------



## goat2x (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Vitamin D is easily obtained from diet you retard. Can you get melanin from diet? no you’ll get burnt.
> The topic I’m speaking about is the *climate. You’re talking about something diet controlled.*


its not easily obtained from diet at all.


----------



## goat2x (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> its not easily obtained from diet at all.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Vitamin D is easily obtained from diet you retard. Can you get melanin from diet? no you’ll get burnt.
> The topic I’m speaking about is the *climate. You’re talking about something diet controlled.*


You are a moron, the only food sources of Vitamin D are fatty fishes which live in the Atlantic, good look finding them in Germany, Scandinavia or Eastern Europe


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

B


goat2x said:


> View attachment 787659
> View attachment 787658


wtf is this


----------



## goat2x (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> View attachment 787661


brah look into it 
vitamin d from the sun is far superior 
"*Conclusions*
Sunlight-exposure have a more positive effect on bone structure and homeostasis than vitamin D supplementation and control."


Jamal2222 said:


> B
> 
> wtf is this


me in the future


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You are a moron, the only food sources of Vitamin D are fatty fishes which live in the Atlantic, good look finding them in Germany, Scandinavia or Eastern Europe






Absolutely over for your retarted James tier iq.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> View attachment 787663
> Absolutely over for your retarted James tier iq.


massive cope cause this won't be practical in the wild, why do you think Europeans evolved super pale skin, if they could just so easily get their vit d from fishes they would still be black


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

This whole forum is biased asf. Most people post shit threads making false claims with absolutely zero concrete evidence. 
this post is claiming the West isdominant because of iq, that they got from evolving in the winter. There is zero evidence Caucasians are smarter than any other races. I don’t see any true studies posted.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> massive cope cause this won't be practical in the wild, why do you think Europeans evolved super pale skin, if they could just so easily get their vit d from fishes they would still be black


Proto Europeans looked like modern day Khoisan Africans. These proto-Europeans mated with the cold climate evolved Neanderthals. Modern Europeans are genetically modified.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> massive cope cause this won't be practical in the wild, why do you think Europeans evolved super pale skin, if they could just so easily get their vit d from fishes they would still be black


You can get vitamin D from plenty of foods besides fish.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Proto Europeans looked like modern day Khoisan Africans. These proto-Europeans mated with the cold climate evolved Neanderthals. Modern Europeans are genetically modified.


European people have on average 1.5% Neanderthal dna only, you basically said that you know nothing about it. Again africans wouldn't survive here with with big vit D problems


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> You can get vitamin D from plenty of foods besides fish.


no, it's only fish who actually has enough of it, other sources you would need to est like 20 eggs a day just to have the minimal daily dose


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> European people have on average 1.5% Neanderthal dna only, you basically said that you know nothing about it. Again africans wouldn't survive here with with big vit D problems


Regardless of what your saying it’s obvious Africans are more adapted to survive anywhere. Who would die first a European in south sudan with zero protection or an African in Scandinavia. It’s clear that the African would many years longer.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Regardless of what your saying it’s obvious Africans are more adapted to survive anywhere. Who would die first a European in south sudan with zero protection or an African in Scandinavia. It’s clear that the African would many years longer.


Europeans would easily addopt by covering their skin with mud or living in forested areas, there are much more diverse ways to survive the sun, vitamin d is very straightforward and you die in few years from no Vit D


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> no, it's only fish who actually has enough of it, other sources you would need to est like 20 eggs a day just to have the minimal daily dose


you get vitamin d from eating animal liver. Which Africans would have no problem getting.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> you get vitamin d from eating animal liver. Which Africans would have no problem getting.


lmao a 100g liver has only 40iu of vit D, you need at least 1000iu daily, beyond over


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Europeans would easily addopt by covering their skin with mud or living in forested areas, there are much more diverse ways to survive the sun, vitamin d is very straightforward and you die in few years from no Vit D


Cope, they would be eaten by a predator before they even reach a forested area. And goodluck finding good water sources without crocodiles to even make mud. Nomatter how much mud they use they can’t compete with natural black skin.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Cope, they would be eaten by a predator before they even reach a forested area. And goodluck finding good water sources without crocodiles to even make mud. Nomatter how much mud they use they can’t compete with natural black skin.


massive cope, they can just wear animal hides, inovate and do like arab berbers did in the sahara, they will not get sunburned


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 6, 2020)

Niggers + geography = literally incel producing machine


----------



## lutte (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Regardless of what your saying it’s obvious Africans are more adapted to survive anywhere. Who would die first a European in south sudan with zero protection or an African in Scandinavia. It’s clear that the African would many years longer.


Cope
Good luck surviving when a -20 degree winter hits, how will you manage that? It requires serious planning, building and teamwork
For sun protection literally just make a hat lmaooo


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> There is zero evidence Caucasians are smarter than any other races. I don’t see any true studies posted.


They're some studies, I believe.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> This whole thread can be summed up to this: it's literally physically impossible that africa developed even anything because of their IQ. And as we know IQ is 80-90% genetically determined. There is literaly no point discussing some retarded % DNA in some groups to prove that Egypt wasn't built by caucasions, because any other group than them wouldn't have been able to. (Except asians but they didn't live in Egypt)




Arent you arguing the enviroment was the thing that lead to lower iq's in blacks? I mean the genes for slightly above averages in asian and european samples has to have a genetic basis and that basis had to spawn from something right the only explanation is the enviroment assuming you take this model.


I kinda agree that i mean guess certain populations within africa are dumber but a lot arent my theory is the socities that are k selected produce smarter off spring meanwhile those or more r selected tropes will become backwards.


And since africa was originally polygamous this lead to a intellectual stagnation also another view i take is that modern day black people today still are very r selected in that they dont select for smarter dudes europeans do and asians fo you see a lot more hubby schlubby types with hot women in the white and asian race than the inverse. 


Either way these 2 hypothsis i have both align not only rushtons view but also the view of smarter black people.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> They're some studies, I believe.
> View attachment 787754






David piffer did a study on this the maximum genetic increase we can see is really 10 percent in iq really so india i expect to be 92 iq by the next century africa about 82 afro americans probably like 100 as there slowly becoming more european anf south east asia around 102 to 103.


The biggest deviations is from africans but this is cause of what rushton hypothized as the rk selection model which says those socities with more k selected tendencies have a inclination towards more intellgence.


And since blacks are the most r selected currently they are the lowest iq race but thats fixable 1 solution which is already happening in most parts of africa is modernization which leads to more parental investment which spews the society towards a k selected society.

A lot of people seem to view this take as racist but it really isnt its actually looking at how human beings actions play out on the long term affects of there society


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I cant believe Im still conversing with somebody who bases their understanding of genetics on haplogroups... tutankhamun was R1b1a2, it doesnt make him a fucking anglo...


did i say haplogroups = 100% of an individuals ancestry? no i did not, you're arguing against points i haven't made
i use haplogroups because it proves the presence of particular ancestry


Jk257 said:


> extremely convenient that the 1 Egyptian group youre focussing on a) dont seem to have any autosomal DNA data at all and b) represents the most primitive stage of Egyptian culture, whereas the study I pointed to covers the new kingdom golden age...


lmao not all of those studies were on badarians, badarians were not the most primitive stage of egyptian culture lmao, there are cultures in egypt dating back to the paleolithic, the autosmal dna in that study is of 3 egyptians, none of which were from the new kingdom, it's clear you don't know what you're posting, its funny how you shit on me for using haplogroups even doe you post a study which heavily looks into haplogroups

_However, we note that all our genetic data were obtained from a *single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt.* It is possible that populations in the south of Egypt were more closely related to those of Nubia and had a higher sub-Saharan genetic component, in which case the argument for an influx of sub-Saharan ancestries after the Roman Period might only be partially valid and have to be nuanced. Throughout Pharaonic history there was intense interaction between Egypt and Nubia, ranging from trade to conquest and colonialism, and there is compelling evidence for ethnic complexity within households with Egyptian men marrying Nubian 
women and vice versa. Clearly, more genetic studies on ancient human remains from southern Egypt and Sudan are needed before apodictic statements can be made _



Jk257 said:


> f you're recognising that Egyptians arent black africans then I dont know why youre still arguing. the only african culture which stands on a par with other world renowned civilisations wasnt black... I dont need to claim that Egyptians were "European", because Europeans have actually contributed vast amounts to world civilisation themselves. black africans havent, which is why you fraud autistic posts like this one with misleading or irrelevant information.


why do you keep on putting words into my mouth? i never once said egyptians aren't black africans, i said they were mixed between black africans and middle easterners/levantines
jfl just dismiss the great strides made by timbuktu african scholars in maths, astronomy, medicine etc...
nothing i have said is misleading or irrelevant, jfl you haven't disproved a single thing i've posted


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> mentally ill if you think this -
> View attachment 787429
> 
> is harder to survive than this -
> ...


mentally ill if you think either of those pictures are accurate representations of europe and africa


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> And lets see Africans survive in Europe without Vitamin D lmao, they will die from no Vitamin


do u think the first ppl to set foot in europe had pale white skin? jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> do u think the first ppl to set foot in europe had pale white skin? jfl


read the other replies, thats what i said, also by that logic whites woudl just evolve black skin if they enter Africa


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> that map you keep posting is inaccurate.
> View attachment 787492
> This is a much more accurate map.
> Most of Africa is a dry grassland, the majority of Africa is not a tropical heaven.


holy fuck retard. the world had a way different climate (accounts of north africa being tropical climate in roman times). dont you understand that living in the cold required higher IQ because you had to plan shit? Literally in Africa you had better fruits and other starchy plants to survive from but even those they didnt cultivate to their maximum potential. Grain is a way way worse option compared to most starch food sources. Also yes you can survive from 1 source of food: carnivore diet. This is what ancient europeans would have been eating: meat and some berries during summer and spring.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> This whole forum is biased asf. Most people post shit threads making false claims with absolutely zero concrete evidence.
> this post is claiming the West isdominant because of iq, that they got from evolving in the winter. There is zero evidence Caucasians are smarter than any other races. I don’t see any true studies posted.


what the fuck? have you never heard of IQ? Its the only thing that measures intelligence well. you cant even debate this because its agreed upon by the whole scientific community. the only thing thats being ''discussed'' is its correlation to genetics or environment. this whole forum is retarded as fuck with all you ethnics and self hating whites who are mid wits (110 IQ) and think their opinion matters.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> you get vitamin d from eating animal liver. Which Africans would have no problem getting.


Vitamin D is available from animal sources but its way way less than needed. you need sunlight to thrive. especially in european/colder climates


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy fuck retard. the world had a way different climate (accounts of north africa being tropical climate in roman times). dont you understand that living in the cold required higher IQ because you had to plan shit? Literally in Africa you had better fruits and other starchy plants to survive from but even those they didnt cultivate to their maximum potential. Grain is a way way worse option compared to most starch food sources. Also yes you can survive from 1 source of food: carnivore diet. This is what ancient europeans would have been eating: meat and some berries during summer and spring.


cope, whites aren’t higher iq on average than blacks, it’s been debunked


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> This is impractical.
> 
> cope, whites aren’t higher iq on average than blacks, it’s been debunked


link me the studies that africans have higher IQ right fucking now


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> link me the studies that africans have higher IQ right fucking now


I never said blacks have higher iq. I said whites don’t have higher iq.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I never said blacks have iq. I said whites don’t have higher iq.


show me the studies that europeans arent higher IQ than africans


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I never said blacks have higher iq. I said whites don’t have higher iq.


spoiler alert: you cant!! stop the fucking cope retard ass jamal. I will rape you and you blood line to hell and back


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> do u think the first ppl to set foot in europe had pale white skin? jfl


and please for the love of everyones mental sanity could you just leave and go to incels.is ffs


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 6, 2020)

we wuz kangz mega thread


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> David piffer did a study on this the maximum genetic increase we can see is really 10 percent in iq really so india i expect to be 92 iq by the next century africa about 82 afro americans probably like 100 as there slowly becoming more european anf south east asia around 102 to 103.
> 
> 
> The biggest deviations is from africans but this is cause of what rushton hypothized as the rk selection model which says those socities with more k selected tendencies have a inclination towards more intellgence.
> ...


probably wont happen for india though. 





The Flynn Effect, Race, and IQ – The Alternative Hypothesis







thealternativehypothesis.org


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> show me the studies that europeans arent higher IQ than africans


I don't think that it's as simple as "race A is more intelligent than race B". It makes absolute sense however, that you might find that a sub-group of race A is more intelligent than a sub-group of race B. Obviously not all "races" or the sub groups within have had the exact same environmental factors to deal with over several millennia. I think the conversation has been too generalized and that is causing understandable doubt over the science


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> And yes Africa is easier to survive in then europe.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> probably wont happen for india though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh if whites are so high IQ, why do they cuck themselves to blacks.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


>


yes it is? why? because africans NEVER domesticated the fucking animals at all. Dont you realize europe was a total different place then it is now? Europe was fucking brutal. And even then it doesnt matter. Whites have Uber mogger IQ just like asians and africans and other dark races will never come close to what both whites and asian have accomplished


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes it is? why? because africans NEVER domesticated the fucking animals at all. Dont you realize europe was a total different place then it is now? Europe was fucking brutal. And even then it doesnt matter. Whites have Uber mogger IQ just like asians and africans and other dark races will never come close to what both whites and asian have accomplished


I agree with the planning for winter shit. You need a lot more IQ to do that shit. But African climate is a lot harsher. There's a reason why Africans are most physically gifted.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> and please for the love of everyones mental sanity could you just leave and go to incels.is ffs


jfl at ur stormfront pseudo science, haven't you been arguing africans are a different species? and ur the one barking about iq, how ironic


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I don't think that it's as simple as "race A is more intelligent than race B". It makes absolute sense however, that you might find that a sub-group of race A is more intelligent than a sub-group of race B. Obviously not all "races" or the sub groups within have had the exact same environmental factors to deal with over several millennia. I think the conversation has been too generalized and that is causing understandable doubt over the science








?? ? ?? ? ? ?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I agree with the planning for winter shit. You need a lot more IQ to do that shit. But African climate is a lot harsher. There's a reason why Africans are most physically gifted.


No its not that they are genetically gifted for physical tasks per se. They are moggers in running yes, but this is due to evironment. Just like how whites are stronger on average. Different evironment = different out physical outcome


----------



## lutte (Nov 6, 2020)

@Jamal2222 Answer my question buddy boyo
Do you for real think it's easier to survive a -20 degree winter than to make a hat?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl at ur stormfront pseudo science, haven't you been arguing africans are a different species? and ur the one barking about iq, how ironic


Lol. Keep coping kang. And yes even though blacks and whites are still grouped in the same race and defined as sub races, actual biology tells us that there is more difference between a bantu and european than between literal different animal species.









AnimalNumber of subspecies or speciesTime spend evolving apart
Moose2100.000 yearsWaterfowl8100.000 yearsBrown/polar bear2100.000 yearsTiger872.000 yearsLaudakio Stellio212.000 yearsHomo Sapiens v Neanderthal2200.000 yearsHomo Sapiens?100.000 years


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> because africans NEVER domesticated the fucking animals at all.


guinea fowl was domesticated in west africa
and there is some evidence that cattle was domesticated in africa


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I agree with the planning for winter shit. You need a lot more IQ to do that shit. But African climate is a lot harsher. There's a reason why Africans are most physically gifted.


Environmental determinism tends to not hold up to logic.
Greco-Roman civilization produced the foundation of Western society, and produced innumerable scientific, philosophical, historical, political, and cultural advances.
Neither Greece nor Rome were cold places.
The same applies to India, the Middle East, and the Mayans.
Obviously China, Northern Europe, and the Mongols had developed advanced civilizations as well, and they did exist in cold places.
The point is, there is no correlation.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> guinea fowl was domesticated in west africa
> and there is some evidence that cattle was domesticated in africa


its not even comparable to what whites have domesticated JFL. its always the same with your ''examples''. 

-''guinea fowl'' OMG WOW
-''some evidence'' that cattle was domesticated in africa
-doesnt even hold up to what whites domesticated in europe

another example for buildings:

-show some shitty mud hut
-express how amazing and well designed it is
-dont understand its like a literal shit stain compared to what whites built


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> probably wont happen for india though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im not reading that horse crap summarize that guys argument what im arguing agrees with rustons view along with basic biological thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Im not reading that horse crap summarize that guys argument what im arguing agrees with rustons view along with basic biological thinking.


I dont understand your answer?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> David piffer did a study on this the maximum genetic increase we can see is really 10 percent in iq really so india i expect to be 92 iq by the next century africa about 82 afro americans probably like 100 as there slowly becoming more european anf south east asia around 102 to 103.
> 
> 
> The biggest deviations is from africans but this is cause of what rushton hypothized as the rk selection model which says those socities with more k selected tendencies have a inclination towards more intellgence.
> ...


also those american africans are breeding with higher IQ populations leading to a higher IQ on average over time


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its not even comparable to what whites have domesticated JFL. its always the same with your ''examples''.
> 
> -''guinea fowl'' OMG WOW
> -''some evidence'' that cattle was domesticated in africa
> ...


Kenyans have been domesticating cattle for centuries. Is this even a question ?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Kenyans have been domesticating cattle for centuries. Is this even a question ?


you ignore the context of what im saying


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> also those american africans are breeding with higher IQ populations leading to a higher IQ on average over time



Okay then so you agree this isn't a permanent thing and can be fixed in 1 generation which it's doing btw I haven't seen the flynn effect drop off no data suggests that


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay then so you agree this isn't a permanent thing and can be fixed in 1 generation which it's doing btw I haven't seen the flynn effect drop off no data suggests that


?? they are getting a higher IQ because they breed with higher IQ populations. Of course is IQ not permanent, but it isnt fixable in 1 generation  . It would require insane amounts of effort to even get them on the same level of average whites.
Also cope with the flynn effect, its already old news.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

lutte said:


> @Jamal2222 Answer my question buddy boyo
> Do you for real think it's easier to survive a -20 degree winter than to make a hat?


It’s not that simple southern Europe is not even close to -20 degrees. Many places in Africa reach 105+ degrees. You’re using the strawman fallacy to discredit my argument.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> I dont understand your answer?




What is he arguing exactly is he seriously trying to say people from a 3rd world country who are impoverished is genetically stuck at 82 IQ mind you the only reason IQ mallebility even exists is cause of how malleable the gene D3 is and if gave Asian's 10 points if it gave europeans 10 points dont be a dishonest fuck and simple dismiss this for Indian's


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What is he arguing exactly is he seriously trying to say people from a 3rd world country who are impoverished is genetically stuck at 82 IQ mind you the only reason IQ mallebility even exists is cause of how malleable the gene D3 is and if gave Asian's 10 points if it gave europeans 10 points dont be a dishonest fuck and simple dismiss this for Indian's


Diet isnt that big of an impact on IQ. otherwise black africans (or any african for that matter with good diet) would have been higher IQ. we dont see this happening anywhere so why would it work for indians? Also school is cope for IQ


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> -''guinea fowl'' OMG WOW


This isn't a rebuttal


fag112 said:


> -''some evidence'' that cattle was domesticated in africa


there is a ton of evidence that cattle was domesticated in africa, again you can't disprove shit


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

@fag112 
The idea that the challenges of cold weather forced evolutionary change in brainpower are laughable. It takes one person with the bright idea to make warmer clothes, or warmer housing, or stockpile firewood for the winter; and then everybody knows and that’s the end of evolutionary pressures. Really.

I do not believe any wide national/racial group of people are intrinsically smarter than any other. Any variations can be accounted for by methodological flaws in IQ measurement and cultural factors. Especially cultural factors.

People living in Africa outside of cities are not likely to have had the kind of experiences and education that would lead to do well on IQ tests (not saying IQ tests are specifically focused on or changed by education, but the mere expectations of taking a test, understanding the formatting of a test, and in many ways the subtlety of the questions actually depend on a degree of culturally uniform experiences. )


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> It’s not that simple southern Europe is not even close to -20 degrees. Many places in Africa reach 105+ degrees. You’re using the strawman fallacy to discredit my argument.


this is stupid for a number of reasons

1: the old romans evolved outside of italy 
2: really noticible natural selection takes more time than 2000 years (unless its forced through eugenics)
3: climate was different


----------



## lutte (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> It’s not that simple southern Europe is not even close to -20 degrees. Many places in Africa reach 105+ degrees. You’re using the strawman fallacy to discredit my argument.


It was you who brought up scandinavia
and protecting yourself from the sun is easy, the cold not so much


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> @fag112
> The idea that the challenges of cold weather forced evolutionary change in brainpower are laughable. It takes one person with the bright idea to make warmer clothes, or warmer housing, or stockpile firewood for the winter; and then everybody knows and that’s the end of evolutionary pressures. Really.
> 
> I do not believe any wide national/racial group of people are intrinsically smarter than any other. Any variations can be accounted for by methodological flaws in IQ measurement and cultural factors. Especially cultural factors.
> ...


one frequent argument against IQ test results is that they are culturally biased in favor of whites. this has some superficial plausibility, especially with some “obviously” biased questions. but intelligence researchers generally no longer treat bias as a serious argument, and for fairly straightforward reasons.



SubjectsNot BiasedBiased‘’Experts’’73.3%13.1%‘’Non-experts’’51%29.2%


also how come asians score as good/slightly higher then whites?


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> one frequent argument against IQ test results is that they are culturally biased in favor of whites. this has some superficial plausibility, especially with some “obviously” biased questions. but intelligence researchers generally no longer treat bias as a serious argument, and for fairly straightforward reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

IQ is not a thing people have, it’s a test score. It’s an IQ score.

Most IQ tests are biased toward European cultures and mathematical/analytical thinking. They do not truly evaluate thinking ability.

people arguing that cold climates forced greater thinking ability because of the greater challenges to survival. Try surviving in the wild that is shared with lions, tigers, hyenas, etc. Cold climates did force adaptation to lactose tolerance and less sunshine. These have nothing to do with intellect.

Because IQ is a myth used by amateurs and the uniformed for bragging rights or as an excuse for lack of success, any suggestion that some geographic or other arbitrary grouping affects intelligence is nonsense.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Diet isnt that big of an impact on IQ. otherwise black africans (or any african for that matter with good diet) would have been higher IQ. we dont see this happening anywhere so why would it work for indians?



Okay even the most extreme heridtarians admit nutrition and standards of living matters when maximizing genetic potential.This is your side BTW your essentially saying your genes aren't affected by well your child hood factors in the womb nutrition access to schooling cause when your really young your neurons are more open to learning so all this being said I mean even your said admits this much 10 points seems more than reasonable it follows the trajectory of other countries. 


As for Africa's IQ it's still poor as hell so There genetic limit currently cause i think IQ soon will be fixable i mean it's already starting in china is roughly 85 similar to Afro americans.


Also the average IQ of a white person when they first did these tests is roughly Afro american level were not talking about geniuses were talking about the average.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> @fag112
> The idea that the challenges of cold weather forced evolutionary change in brainpower are laughable. It takes one person with the bright idea to make warmer clothes, or warmer housing, or stockpile firewood for the winter; and then everybody knows and that’s the end of evolutionary pressures. Really.
> 
> I do not believe any wide national/racial group of people are intrinsically smarter than any other. Any variations can be accounted for by methodological flaws in IQ measurement and cultural factors. Especially cultural factors.
> ...








Blacks and Whites with Equal Educational Attainment Differ in Cognitive Ability – The Alternative Hypothesis







thealternativehypothesis.org





and education is cope for iq


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> IQ is not a thing people have, it’s a test score. It’s an IQ score.
> 
> Most IQ tests are biased toward European cultures and mathematical/analytical thinking. They do not truly evaluate thinking ability.
> 
> ...


lol, doesnt matter if you can have IQ or not to this discussion what is your point? IQ is no myth, literally ask any social scientist


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

lutte said:


> It was you who brought up scandinavia
> and protecting yourself from the sun is easy, the cold not so much


False protecting yourself from the winter is easy. What is fire?
In Africa living in the sun is difficult with many variables like predators, climate change, resource fights. its easy to die of dehydration. In snowy Europe there’s water everywhere in the form of snow. An abundance of water


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lol, doesnt matter if you can have IQ or not to this discussion what is your point? IQ is no myth, literally ask any social scientist


Iq tests measure things European children are taught in school. Imagine taking a European test to a barely educated East African and expect them to do well.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ?? they are getting a higher IQ because they breed with higher IQ populations. Of course is IQ not permanent, but it isnt fixable in 1 generation  . It would require insane amounts of effort to even get them on the same level of average whites.
> Also cope with the flynn effect, its already old news.




It actually is if we are to go by basic principals of Darwinian selection here if this didn't work eugenics wouldn't work. I mean seriously what do you think heritibility even means ? it means certain traits are possible to be passed down to off spring if more intellgent blacks breed guess what happens with the averages they tilt.

Also if were talking the average afro american here the difference is around 10 to 15 points meaning all you need to do is to get more smarter africans to start breeding and 85 IQ is more than enough to function in the current world so after this starts you will see more intelligent Africans that is if you are actually you know talking science and not the bastardized form of it.

And tbqh if we were to take the view your arguing evolution itself couldn't work. But if we look at reality through the lense of survival you realize everything is a war and those with the best traits will survive in that war.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay even the most extreme heridtarians admit nutrition and standards of living matters when maximizing genetic potential.This is your side BTW your essentially saying your genes aren't affected by well your child hood factors in the womb nutrition access to schooling cause when your really young your neurons are more open to learning so all this being said I mean even your said admits this much 10 points seems more than reasonable it follows the trajectory of other countries.
> 
> 
> As for Africa's IQ it's still poor as hell so There genetic limit currently cause i think IQ soon will be fixable i mean it's already starting in china is roughly 85 similar to Afro americans.
> ...


yes of course diet is important, but is greatly exaggerated. most people actually develop normally in 3d world countries. only when in extreme caloric deficieny you will not develop proper intelligence. there is like a 10-20% environmental factor which is getting smaller the more we know about genetics and intelligence. 10 points is a MAJOR leap up and I simply do not see it happening any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Iq tests measure things European children are taught in school.


retard, have you ever seen an IQ test? even an almost complete illiterate could take it and score his exact IQ you fool


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> retard, have you ever seen an IQ test? even an almost comlete illiterate could take it and score his exact IQ you fool


jfl at the actual state of you. It’s obvious that those tests are biased lmao.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes of course diet is important, but is greatly exaggerated. most people actually develop normally in 3d world countries. only when in extreme caloric deficieny you will not develop proper intelligence. there is like a 10-20% environmental factor which is getting smaller the more we know about genetics and intelligence. 10 points is a MAJOR leap up and I simply do not see it happening any time soon.




You do realize 80 percent heiribitlity accounts for environmental reaction to this right ? like when your younger you can gain intelligence. The reason is cause your neural cortexes are more thicker when your younger and most people in poorer countries haven't hit there genetic potential and if the genetic potential for the average european asian was 10 points why are you not applying this to india ?

i mean i myself am a strict hereditarian but even i can see your not applying the same gain gain consistently.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It actually is if we are to go by basic principals of Darwinian selection here if this didn't work eugenics wouldn't work. I mean seriously what do you think heritibility even means ? it means certain traits are possible to be passed down to off spring if more intellgent blacks breed guess what happens with the averages they tilt.
> 
> Also if were talking the average afro american here the difference is around 10 to 15 points meaning all you need to do is to get more smarter africans to start breeding and 85 IQ is more than enough to function in the current world so after this starts you will see more intelligent Africans that is if you are actually you know talking science and not the bastardized form of it.
> 
> And tbqh if we were to take the view your arguing evolution itself couldn't work. But if we look at reality through the lense of survival you realize everything is a war and those with the best traits will survive in that war.


15 IQ is not a small amount. Its MAJOR, because its an average, which means afro americans have a super small sample of actual high IQ people.

I dont understand what you are trying to say about darwinism? 

Im just saying that to increase the IQ of low IQ populations (africans indians etc.) it isnt doable without heavy eugenics. Diet and education wont have any noticible impact


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You do realize 80 percent heiribitlity accounts for environmental reaction to this right ? like when your younger you can gain intelligence. The reason is cause your neural cortexes are more thicker when your younger and most people in poorer countries haven't hit there genetic potential and if the genetic potential for the average european asian was 10 points why are you not applying this to india ?
> 
> i mean i myself am a strict hereditarian but even i can see your not applying the same gain gain consistently.


Diet in 3rd world countries isnt even THAT bad compared to the west. You could argue that those wild tribes (where africans and/or indians trace their ancestry from) have a WAY better diet than the average white or asian. But still they have low IQs. Do you understand that?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its not even comparable to what whites have domesticated JFL. its always the same with your ''examples''.
> 
> -''guinea fowl'' OMG WOW
> -''some evidence'' that cattle was domesticated in africa
> ...


Ngl u have a point there.


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Nov 6, 2020)

Another race war thread?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> jfl at the actual state of you. It’s obvious that those tests are biased lmao.


cringe I dont know what to tell you


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Greasy Travolta said:


> Another race war thread?


yeah its pretty annoying to see people still arguing this shit even though the science is already settled. its mostly just coping ethnics (i dont mean this in a bad way) on here arguing with stupid ''evidence'' how they were kangz after all!


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Diet in 3rd world countries isnt even THAT bad compared to the west. You could argue that those wild tribes (where africans and/or indians trace their ancestry from) have a WAY better diet than the average white or asian. But still they have low IQs. Do you understand that?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 787996


Look at the asian diet tho. By that logic Asians should be around the same intelligence as Africans.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 787996


m8 this is debunked by the adoption studies where the adopted blacks still have the same average IQ as africans on the continent


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

im gonna leave this shit hole low IQ thread and go back to looksmaxxing again. time to apply some tret and hit the gym


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 787996


last thing before i fuck off and go about my day: brazil is not under nourished but still low IQ. MAYBE JUST MAYBE AFRICANS ARE MALNOURISHED BECAUSE OF IQ NOT THE OTHER WAY ROUND? ?? ? ? WOW WHO WOULD VE THOUGHT


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah its pretty annoying to see people still arguing this shit even though the science is already settled. its mostly just coping ethnics (i dont mean this in a bad way) on here arguing with stupid ''evidence'' how they were kangz after all!


I’m actually East African myself. Ngl I used argue with people about race and stuff back in the days, I stopped doing that because it was a waste of time. Fuck all races tbh.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> another example for buildings:
> 
> -show some shitty mud hut


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Look at the asian diet tho. By that logic Asians should be around the same intelligence as Africans.


countries like china test mostly in educated/developed regions where malnourishment isnt a massive issue
and im not arguing against IQ being mostly genetic, but rather fag112 downplaying the insanse disparity in diet between sub saharan africa and europe


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> brazil is not under nourished but still low IQ. MAYBE JUST MAYBE AFRICANS ARE MALNOURISHED BECAUSE OF IQ NOT THE OTHER WAY ROUND? ?? ? ? WOW WHO WOULD VE THOUGHT


jfl at arguing against something i haven't said
all you SFcels are the same lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 788002


looks like shitty mud huts to me NGL. also you can literally count on 2 hands the amount of ''impressive'' buildings. Plus some of them arent even made by africans retard


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> countries like china test mostly in educated/developed regions where malnourishment isnt a massive issue
> and im not arguing against IQ being mostly genetic, but rather fag112 downplaying the insanse disparity in diet between sub saharan africa and europe


m8 look at the adopted studies, you must admit at least that: they are pretty good examples of how IQ isnt correlated to diet and school that much. those adopted blacks had the same average IQ as the africans on the mainland


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im gonna leave this shit hole low IQ thread and go back to looksmaxxing again. time to apply some tret and hit the gym


you literally haven't backed up a single thing you've said with any peer reviewed research 

jfl at you calling anyone low iq


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you literally haven't backed up a single thing you've said with any peer reviewed research
> 
> jfl at you calling anyone low iq


what? i linked literal shit for you retard. look again and look better. some of the shit im too lazy to post because its COMMON KNOWLEDGE like that argument about if IQ was influenced by ''culture''.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Diet in 3rd world countries isnt even THAT bad compared to the west. You could argue that those wild tribes (where africans and/or indians trace their ancestry from) have a WAY better diet than the average white or asian. But still they have low IQs. Do you understand that?










Stop with this dumb shit and i didn't say it was just nuitrition it's also schooling, It's also having the right parenting and not growing up under an abusive house hold it's so many controllable factors added to this i will repeat myself the 3rd fucking time cause i'm tired of this shit why are you not applying your own views consistently if East asia,Europe had an 10 point gain why wouldn't Indian's have it ? pls stop dodging the question. Also let me remind you south Indians are half Caucasian north Indian's are 80 percent caucasian they are much closer to white then they are to well east Asian. So again i will ask you how are caucasian hybrids or sometimes full on Caucasian genetically not able to reach there genetic limits.











I have more charts but most these charts show very high western eurasian admixture.


Last point addressing the heavy eugenics point that applies after a population has hit it's genetic limit which is 10 points for Indians same with Africans living in africa. In south east asia it will be 102 in the coming century.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 787992
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still this whole argument gets debunked by the adoption studies, try again. better nutrition etc WOULD bring the IQ up by some margin, but would it be any real noticible margin? I (YES ME MYSELF) doubt that. because its only one part of the equation and not a major one. (reminder again that IQ is 80-90% genetics and not environmental)


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> 15 IQ is not a small amount. Its MAJOR, because its an average, which means afro americans have a super small sample of actual high IQ people.
> 
> I dont understand what you are trying to say about darwinism?
> 
> Im just saying that to increase the IQ of low IQ populations (africans indians etc.) it isnt doable without heavy eugenics. Diet and education wont have any noticible impact




View attachment 787988



Well lets see 85 IQ isn't Ideal true how ever it's not gonna stop you from getting jobs it's not gonna stop you from doing every day things added to this if more of the 34 percent average tier blacks start to sexually select for those in the top 15.5 percent then the averages skew positively this isn't extreme this is what happens really anyways in k selected societies generally you get lower birth rates when this starts to happen.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> examples of how IQ isnt correlated to diet and school that much. those adopted blacks had the same average IQ as the africans on the mainland


diet in early years of life has 100% been proven to influence IQ
there are literally 100's, if not, 1000s of studies on this

why do you think west African immigrants to the US have a higher median household than African Americans, some of these west Africans are above the Median American Household Income and some white populations household income, they graduate high school and college at a siginifcantly higher rate and do waaay better in many other areas of life compared to African Americans(who are more white btw) and in the UK they peform significantly better than Carribean Blacks who have Western European admixture
Explain this pls?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 787988
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see 85 IQ isn't Ideal true how ever it's not gonna stop you from getting jobs it's not gonna stop you from doing every day things added to this if more of the 34 percent average tier blacks start to sexually select for those in the top 15.5 percent then the averages skew positively this isn't extreme this is what happens really anyways in k selected societies generally you get lower birth rates when this starts to happen.


lol you live in some sort of fantasy dream, this will never happen. Higher IQ blacks are RARE AS FUCK. because of the average being 85 (MOST PEOPLE fall in this category) so that means only a small small group is actual high IQ enough. stilll 85 IQ is barely enough to function, its borderline retarded. 15 IQ points is A LOT, like total different world view amount. Also africans not only suffer from low IQs, there is more to their societal failure than just IQ (even though its most likely the biggest factor).


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

[QUO


fag112 said:


> lol you live in some sort of fantasy dream, this will never happen. Higher IQ blacks are RARE AS FUCK. because of the average being 85 (MOST PEOPLE fall in this category) so that means only a small small group is actual high IQ enough. stilll 85 IQ is barely enough to function, its borderline retarded. 15 IQ points is A LOT, like total different world view amount. Also africans not only suffer from low IQs, there is more to their societal failure than just IQ (even though its most likely the biggest factor).




@africancel 
@hairyballscel 
@Jamal2222 

There not really that hard to find I mean your seriously over estimating the averages here true a higher IQ population is the most desired kind of a population but 85 IQ is not borderline retarded 65 IQ is 85 IQ you can still think introspect and do a lot of shit you may lack behind your european peers but that being said this is improveable you agree with me on this part.

Also another option we can do currently is to increase Babies IQ's this is currently possible by 3 points atleast 85 to 88 is a big bump up and it also increases the ratio of geniuses


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> diet in early years of life has 100% been proven to influence IQ
> there are literally 100's, if not, 1000s of studies on this
> 
> why do you think west African immigrants to the US have a higher median household than African Americans, some of these west Africans are above the Median American Household Income and some white populations household income, they graduate high school and college at a siginifcantly higher rate and do waaay better in many other areas of life compared to African Americans(who are more white btw) and in the UK they peform significantly better than Carribean Blacks who have Western European admixture
> Explain this pls?


Retard im gonna ignore you after this cringe post.
OF COURSE DIET HAS AN IMPACT NO SHIT. IM ONLY SAYING IT ISNT THAT IMPORTANT AS YOU MAKE IT OUT TO BE. YOU NEED TO COPE WITH ''MUH ENVIRONMENT" THATS THE BOTTOM FUCKING LINE.


Now, for your ''point'' (lol):
The africans that migrate to the US are the higher IQ africans (WOW WHO WOULDVE THOUGHT??) of course they are going to do better. JFL at your ability to think things through.

Explain this to me in exchange: why do the adoption studies show that blacks still have an average IQ of 80? why didnt it change in any signifcant way? 

and: why do afro americans to this day STILL HAVE THE SAME LOW IQ as africans in africa??? (dont fucking count the extra 5 iq because of breeding with higher IQ populations i dare you xD)


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please dude stick to the facts, you are a respectable guy.









Borderline intellectual functioning - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*''borderline mental retardation* (in the ICD-8),[1] is a categorization of intelligence wherein a person has below average cognitive ability (generally an IQ of 70–85),''


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> please dude stick to the facts, you are a respectable guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and IQ doesnt work linearly. the biggest difference happens at 80 - 100 iq-ish.
what im saying is: there is a bigger difference between some 80 IQ guy and 100 IQ guy then some 110 IQ guy and 130 iq guy


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

THE WHOLE OF AFRICA IS BORDERLINE MENTALLY RETARDED JUST DEAL WITH IT FAGGOTS

-drops mic


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> please dude stick to the facts, you are a respectable guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wikipedia is an awful source but anyways your own source says it's below average for a european population but it's not bloody mentally on the stage where they can't function properly it's bad relative to a european population but it's not mentally retarded when it comes to the clinical diagnosis


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wikipedia is an awful source but anyways your own source says it's below average for a european population but it's not bloody mentally on the stage where they can't function properly it's bad relative to a european population but it's not mentally retarded when it comes to the clinical diagnosis


m8 its only about the definition of borderline mental retardation. just fucking lol at that being some kind of argument ''lol u used wikipedia'' get out of here. are you seriously denying that 85 iq isnt borderline mentally retarded? jfl at you


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

and of course the faggot @hairyballscel left because he cant argue with my points lol


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> and of course the faggot @hairyballscel left because he cant argue with my points lol


jfl, i haven't left, and all you've done is throw around statements with little to no evidence


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl, i haven't left, and all you've done is throw around statements with little to no evidence


refute my previous comment then you faggot


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> m8 its only about the definition of borderline mental retardation. just fucking lol at that being some kind of argument ''lol u used wikipedia'' get out of here. are you seriously denying that 85 iq isnt borderline mentally retarded? jfl at you




Yeah I am denying that statement that 85 IQ is on the tier of being borderline mentally retarded it's just seems to be dull i understand this is no longer used but come on man saying some 1 at 85 IQ is at the point where they can't problem solve is ridiculous the dull statement seems more accurate


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> and IQ doesnt work linearly. the biggest difference happens at 80 - 100 iq-ish.
> what im saying is: there is a bigger difference between some 80 IQ guy and 100 IQ guy then some 110 IQ guy and 130 iq guy



I disagree with this assertion tbqh a 110 kind of guy can't pick up very complex stuff that requires well more intellectual thought that a 130 guy can I mean people within the scope of average intelligence when you start to get to the 130 percentiles you start to get into the newton tier kind the kind that invents shit meanwhile a guy with an average IQ of lets say 85 and 1 with an average intelligence of 100 are pretty close to each other the 100 guy is going to be able to pick things up faster.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah I am denying that statement that 85 IQ is on the tier of being borderline mentally retarded it's just seems to be dull i understand this is no longer used but come on man saying some 1 at 85 IQ is at the point where they can't problem solve is ridiculous the dull statement seems more accurate
> 
> 
> View attachment 788057


m8 u are seriously arguing 5 iq come one just fuck off for the love of god. if 85 is the average (this is the highest of the african averages LOL) - this means that still the majority is below that 80 threshhold meaning most of africa is in fact borderline mentally retarded. stop the cope PLEASE


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

@fag112 
egypts average iq is 81
yet they are a lot more admixed than african americans?


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> m8 u are seriously arguing 5 iq come one just fuck off for the love of god. if 85 is the average (this is the highest of the african averages LOL) - this means that still the majority is below that 80 threshhold meaning most of africa is in fact borderline mentally retarded. stop the cope PLEASE




>>m8 u are seriously arguing 5 iq come one just fuck off for the love of god. <<

Yeah I am african americans are the greatest gauges for africa's true IQ which is 85. As for the hole of africa being below the 80 threshold true that's a good point but were talking about solutions here not what is im offering solutions your seeing awful truths and trying to assert european superiorty or any forms of racism based of off it.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> @fag112
> egypts average iq is 81
> yet they are a lot more admixed than african americans?


didnt answer my question faggot


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>m8 u are seriously arguing 5 iq come one just fuck off for the love of god. <<
> 
> Yeah I am african americans are the greatest gauges for africa's true IQ which is 85. As for the hole of africa being below the 80 threshold true that's a good point but were talking about solutions here not what is im offering solutions your seeing awful truths and trying to assert european superiorty or any forms of racism based of off it.


facts are racism. hm. there is no solution other than genocide/or genetic engineering


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> m8 u are seriously arguing 5 iq come one just fuck off for the love of god. if 85 is the average (this is the highest of the african averages LOL) - this means that still the majority is below that 80 threshhold meaning most of africa is in fact borderline mentally retarded. stop the cope PLEASE


All races r equal🥰🥰


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> All races r equal🥰🥰


yes, i dont believe in extermination of other races. but i think we should still accept the horrible truths about racial ''equality''. if it could be different i would have changed the way races are, but thats not for me to control or decide about.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> facts are racism. hm. there is no solution other than genocide/or genetic engineering




Calling a spade a spade equal mu-h SJW facts don't care about your feelings type of person that is literally your reasoning.

Also nope fuck off with that genocide shit genetic engineering actually already exists and can be done it can increase 3 points. 

And another thing that can be done is an selection for more intelligent fathers again actual solutions that can be done and should be done. You are seriously arguing in bad faith if you think in all this though if i don't agree with like 90 percent of your side I mean i am a hereditarian but I actually take my views to there logical conclusion.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes, i dont believe in extermination of other races. but i think we should still accept the horrible truths about racial ''equality''. if it could be different i would have changed the way races are, but thats not for me to control or decide about.


I'm sad that some races got elimated lmao. native americans and aboriginals. I really want to see some native american moggers ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Calling a spade a spade equal mu-h SJW facts don't care about your feelings type of person that is literally your reasoning.
> 
> Also nope fuck off with that genocide shit genetic engineering actually already exists and can be done it can increase 3 points.
> 
> And another thing that can be done is an selection for more intelligent fathers again actual solutions that can be done and should be done. You are seriously arguing in bad faith if you think in all this though if i don't agree with like 90 percent of your side I mean i am a hereditarian but I actually take my views to there logical conclusion.


yeah well in the future it could save the africans thats what i meant. and yeah its racist? everything and everyone is racist. the reason i joined this low iq thread was because i dont like seeing people believe in stuff that isnt true. and keep dreaming with your hope for africans, they will never change and nobody will do anything because they would first have to accept that they are borderline retarded on average. which spoiler alert: they will not of course


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes, i dont believe in extermination of other races. but i think we should still accept the horrible truths about racial ''equality''. if it could be different i would have changed the way races are, but thats not for me to control or decide about.



I don't believe in genocide but it's not Europeans fault that Africa has been fucked by colonialism historically i'm just accepting some truths bro i'm not suggesting anything but you know ''they'' can't replace us.

Seriously just come out with the full on nazism like fuck off with me being an sjw as well


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

also @hairyballscel still hasnt been able to debunk me JFL JFL JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I don't believe in genocide but it's not Europeans fault that Africa has been fucked by colonialism historically i'm just accepting some truths bro i'm not suggesting anything but you know ''they'' can't replace us.
> 
> Seriously just come out with the full on nazism like fuck off with me being an sjw as well


colonialism was a GOOD thing for africa. but this is for an entire different thread for some other time. europeans took what was rightfully theirs: the world. nature is about kill or be killed. and now we are doing something unnatural: giving africans a chance which they naturally dont deserve (i still dont think they should be exterminated i just believe in the way nature works). Im not saying you are a SJW dont know where you got the from


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> colonialism was a GOOD thing for africa. but this is for an entire different thread for some other time. europeans took what was rightfully theirs: the world. nature is about kill or be killed.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> why do the adoption studies show that blacks still have an average IQ of 80? why didnt it change in any signifcant way?


idk
only reason i got wrapped up in this iq debate is beacuse i noticed you were bullshitting about some very easily verifiable facts jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> also @hairyballscel still hasnt been able to debunk me JFL JFL JFL


have you debunked a single thing i've said?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 788094


keep barking harder for me. to look like that as a white man is rare, this however is average for ethnics (and probably how you look as well JFL):


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> have you debunked a single thing i've said?


yes i did all the time, read again please


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> colonialism was a GOOD thing for africa. but this is for an entire different thread for some other time. europeans took what was rightfully theirs: the world. nature is about kill or be killed. and now we are doing something unnatural: giving africans a chance which they naturally dont deserve (i still dont think they should be exterminated i just believe in the way nature works). Im not saying you are a SJW dont know where you got the from




>>colonialism was a GOOD thing for africa. but this is an entire different thread. europeans took what was rightfully theirs: the world. nature is about kill or be killed. <<

Wait what ? colonialism was a net detriment i mean slavery was awful added to that systemtic social planning by the European states didn't help Africa. It was also cause of this that when the colonialists left africans started to assoicate free trade with colonialism so they took the other route off going to social planning which was the cause of africa being fucked in the first place.

Anyways we don't live in nature we aren't even natural beings like 99 percent of what we do isn't found in other animals like other animals don't keep secrets they don't have complex political systems that take decades of study they don't have religious books what about us is comparable to an average non sentient animal ?.

>>and now we are doing something unnatural: giving africans a chance which they naturally dont deserve (i still dont think they should be exterminated i just believe in the way nature works). Im not saying you are a SJW dont know where you got the from <<

I mean your 99.9 percent African genetically, They are the future most populated countries, last point were moving towards a more globalized world you need poorer countries to globalize in all this so i mean for the rest of the worlds benefits you want them to become richer.


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> but it's not Europeans fault that Africa has been fucked by colonialism


whos fault was it?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> idk
> only reason i got wrapped up in this iq debate is beacuse i noticed you were bullshitting about some very easily verifiable facts jfl


YES bingo. you should focus on that one, then you will understand. 






Transracial Adoption and the Black-White IQ Gap – The Alternative Hypothesis







thealternativehypothesis.org




here is a sweet link to help you out


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> whos fault was it?




I'm being sarcastic i was just humorously saying his thinking essentially is nazism like not even the fake kind it's literal nazism


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm being sarcastic i was just humorously saying his thinking essentially is nazism like not even the fake kind it's literal nazism


my bad


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah well in the future it could save the africans thats what i meant. and yeah its racist? everything and everyone is racist. the reason i joined this low iq thread was because i dont like seeing people believe in stuff that isnt true. and keep dreaming with your hope for africans, they will never change and nobody will do anything because they would first have to accept that they are borderline retarded on average. which spoiler alert: they will not of course




>>yeah well in the future it could save the africans thats what i meant. and yeah its racist? everything and everyone is racist. <<

Citation needed.

>>the reason i joined this low iq thread was because i dont like seeing people believe in stuff that isnt true. <<

What on this thread was untrue ? what have i said that is inconsistent with the scientific findings ?

>>. and keep dreaming with your hope for africans, they will never change and nobody will do anything because they would first have to accept that they are borderline retarded on average.<<

Well were talking about Africans post genetic loading after they have reached there limit of 85 which isn't borderline retarded from that point you would have people having less kids any ways i mean seriously lower iq populations have more babies higher iq ones don't so i mean assuming africa reaches it's genetic potential assuming africa then industralizes and selects for intelligent men then this problem will be solved.

>>which spoiler alert: they will not of course    >>

I mean your not even willing to try this is what annoys me i mean this is the difference between the left and the right i belive hierarchies shouldn't exist and we should work in our power to remove them you belive they should exist and there good


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>colonialism was a GOOD thing for africa. but this is an entire different thread. europeans took what was rightfully theirs: the world. nature is about kill or be killed. <<
> 
> Wait what ? colonialism was a net detriment i mean slavery was awful added to that systemtic social planning by the European states didn't help Africa. It was also cause of this that when the colonialists left africans started to assoicate free trade with colonialism so they took the other route off going to social planning which was the cause of africa being fucked in the first place.
> 
> ...


mate i dont think you understand history that well, no problem though. i see this misconception often. imagine how africa would look without european influence? even more shit then it is now. Also those slave blacks could see their ancestors as martyrs because they can live in the US now which is way better form of existence than africa has EVER offered them. colonialism costed the europeans just as much as they got in return, arguably it costed the europeans only because its now used to discredit them and enforce immigration. and even then the jews owned 80% - 90% of the slave trade and the slaves (so blame them instead please, or the arabs for that matter lol). europeans are literal saints compared to other races if we look at what they did for them. europeans mostly only killed themselves lol.

and you are blue pilled about human nature bro. humans are still VERY instinctive and this exaggerated with your IQ (africans are more animalistic than asians or whites for example).

and im not 99.9% genetically african. we still dont know where humans came from. there is way too much missing information about the origin of europeans and other sub races of humans, so you cant claim that. and even if you could it woulndt make sense or apply to anything. try harder.

its a problem for the world that africans are breeding so much. they will fuck and fuck and create more low IQ sub humans. honestly the world would be better off without them, but i wouldnt want to seem them end, i would like to see them prosper and make other africans proud.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>yeah well in the future it could save the africans thats what i meant. and yeah its racist? everything and everyone is racist. <<
> 
> Citation needed.
> 
> ...


i wont go into this because its just an endless circle jerk about nothing. my points still stand rock solid about everything i said in this thread.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i wont go into this because its just an endless circle jerk about nothing. my points still stand rock solid about everything i said in this thread.




Okay so if your only pointing out facts and your pretending your doing all this from a purely data driven point of view why why are you pretending to not take a stance like i keep showing you solutions but you seem to be quietly saying Africa is a lost cause when if you actually followed the data you know that's not the case.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay so if your only pointing out facts and your pretending your doing all this from a purely data driven point of view why why are you pretending to not take a stance like i keep showing you solutions but you seem to be quietly saying Africa is a lost cause when if you actually followed the data you know that's not the case.


it stands because you cant change the way people behave. i admire your will to do so though. but go ahead try to change peoples breeding behaviours, wont work. stacy wont want you if you arent chad, just like africans will still fuck other africans and at the end of the day they will still be retarded 80 IQ.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> it stands because you cant change the way people behave. i admire your will to do so though. but go ahead try to change peoples breeding behaviours, wont work. stacy wont want you if you arent chad, just like africans will still fuck other africans and at the end of the day they will still be retarded 80 IQ.



I mean you can try change black culture that's a start you can then try ending the wars on drugs so african fathers can return to there kids you can try biological editing i mean there are 15 solutions here which have been proven to work so why shouldn't we do this and even if you don't care about africa you care about the US ones right ? there the more genetically intelligent ones you can change the behaviour of these people wanna know why ? cause mate selection also is affected by the econmic pressure.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> mate i dont think you understand history that well, no problem though. i see this misconception often. imagine how africa would look without european influence? even more shit then it is now. Also those slave blacks could see their ancestors as martyrs because they can live in the US now which is way better form of existence than africa has EVER offered them. colonialism costed the europeans just as much as they got in return, arguably it costed the europeans only because its now used to discredit them and enforce immigration. and even then the jews owned 80% - 90% of the slave trade and the slaves (so blame them instead please, or the arabs for that matter lol). europeans are literal saints compared to other races if we look at what they did for them. europeans mostly only killed themselves lol.
> 
> and you are blue pilled about human nature bro. humans are still VERY instinctive and this exaggerated with your IQ (africans are more animalistic than asians or whites for example).
> 
> ...




>>mate i dont think you understand history that well, no problem though. i see this misconception often. imagine how africa would look without european influence? <<

We would have no way to know because history is multi modal it varies on so many parts you can't seriously say though they wouldn't be better off if they weren't colonized i mean think about it how does transporting slaves and taking resources make a country wealthier ? added to that even if this was true would that justify colonialism that lead to slavery and genocide.

>>even more shit then it is now. Also those slave blacks could see their ancestors as martyrs because they can live in the US now which is way better form of existence than africa has EVER offered them.<<

I mean it wasn't colonialism that made America rich it was other factors independent factors things which could have been true for Africa as well had they implemented them so yeah it's true they benefited but not from slavery but rather independent factors in terms of mental strain it has done on there ancestors i don't think it was worth it and i think you left africa alone it would be quite rich and well off personally.

>>And even then the jews owned 80% - 90% of the slave trade and the slaves (so blame them instead please, or the arabs for that matter lol). europeans are literal saints compared to other races if we look at what they did for them. europeans mostly only killed themselves lol. <<

Ummmm Jew's weren't a big contributer also it's funny the Europeans got there influence for slavery from the arabs who are also big players in all this that being said both were wrong i mean India didn't do this mass distrusted slave trade Asia didn't either it would imply typically speaking Europeans are very R selected indeed.


>>and you are blue pilled about human nature bro. humans are still VERY instinctive and this exaggerated with your IQ (africans are more animalistic than asians or whites for example).>>

Your kinda right i mean fitness doesn't care about your feelings but your personality your soft ware does care and it can adapt i want to see a citation for the claim africans are more inclined towards fitness in America.

>>and im not 99.9% genetically african. we still dont know where humans came from. there is way too much missing information about the origin of europeans and other sub races of humans, so you cant claim that. and even if you could it woulndt make sense or apply to anything. try harder.>>

1 We do know where humans came from we split from chimpanzee quite a while back our closest cousins in the ape species is the bonobo ape our closest cousins in terms of a subspecies thing is the neantheral and denisovan so we know the evo time line.

Also ummmmm most humans are 99.9 percent related to each other.


>>its a problem for the world that africans are breeding so much. they will fuck and fuck and create more low IQ sub humans. honestly the world would be better off without them, but i wouldnt want to seem them end, i would like to see them prosper and make other africans proud.>>

But you don't though cause i'm offering solutions and you think it's hopeless


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>mate i dont think you understand history that well, no problem though. i see this misconception often. imagine how africa would look without european influence? <<
> 
> We would have no way to know because history is multi modal it varies on so many parts you can't seriously say though they wouldn't be better off if they weren't colonized i mean think about it how does transporting slaves and taking resources make a country wealthier ? added to that even if this was true would that justify colonialism that lead to slavery and genocide.
> 
> ...


@fag112 just stfu. You’re obviously ignorant asf about iq so why are you arguing about IQ.
culture affects iq the most. Americans gain independence from British . So American culture is based on “rebellion”.this allows citizens to think freely
In other cultures you just respect authority or get shunned because of religion. So people completely submit to authority.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> @fag112 just stfu. You’re obviously ignorant asf about iq so why are you arguing about IQ.
> culture affects iq the most. Americans gain independence from British . So American culture is based on “rebellion”.this allows citizens to think freely
> In other cultures you just respect authority or get shunned because of religion. So people completely submit to authority.


you are a retard coping hard. IQ is a fact like gravity. dont make yourself look like a fool and dont pretend you know shit because you obviously dont. fuck this gay thread im going back to fucking my aryan stacy and you will rot away anyways gay lord


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Nov 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> fuck this gay thread *im going back to fucking my aryan stacy *and you will rot away anyways gay lord


What a chad way to exit a thread lmao.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 6, 2020)

this thread really escalated to 9 pages of homo erectus and neanderthals chimping at eachother jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> this thread really escalated to 9 pages of homo erectus and neanderthals chimping at eachother jfl


true ngl


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 6, 2020)

Greasy Travolta said:


> What a chad way to exit a thread lmao.


It’s tales from a basement dweller


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Nov 10, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> whats your point? they literally just look like local standard castles or country homes in europe. any major city in spain has just as many fairly similar buildings of similar levels of impressiveness, so if this is the highpoint of your civilisation (even if just in terms of architecture) then thats pretty tragic. you know that though, because these threads posts and afrocentrism in general merely serves to console the fragile egos of probably the worlds least productive race (other than aborigines)



Cope. Latinos are the least intelligent race


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 10, 2020)

muh race


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 10, 2020)

@fag112 

Research "visa lottery"

The ones who came here are generally basically educated, basically skilled, and not documented criminals.

It's not "the best of the best" it's the lucky ones who got the opportunity to leave the clamps of Nigeria.


----------



## tyronelite (Nov 10, 2020)

Why does this thread have 10 pages lol


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 11, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Why does this thread have 10 pages lol


insecure sfcels tbh


----------

